# ()

## .

,      ...




> ,       ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .
> 
>   ()           .
> 
>  ()                  20-  ,    , , 9 ,  .";
> 
>    30  2006 . N  268-
> "                   "


http://www.garant.ru/prime/20070104/12051304.htm

,   -     ""?! :Wow:

----------


## .

.   ,    ,

----------


## .

... :No:  
 ,   ,     - , ,      : ,   ,   ,    -     ...    !   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Reanimator

2- .     :" ,       2007    - ...      ,   (1.1  1 "            "        09.01.2007  1).
    ???

----------


## Andyko

> ,


 -   :Wink:

----------

,       .
     25  2007 . N 03-02-07/2-78 "  ()  " ,  
"        15  2007 . N 01-2-02/300    ()    ;    ,              . 


"...   ;    ()      ,         ()      ."

----------

.
    10  2007 . N 62
"    ()      ": 
.rar

----------


## .

! !  ::nyear::  

    -        ?

----------

> -        ?


     - , .4- - ,     .

----------


## Denn

?  3  2007 ?

----------

,        :
-   ,
- ,
- 
- .
  ?

----------

,     ...
 ,       ,     ,   .             ?

----------


## Simfonia

:Smilie:  ,   ?

----------


## al_al_al

, ...

     ,      
   -   ,         
 - 

,     -   ,       .   - 1  (  )  - !

 -     ,   . ,   ,   .

----------

> -   ,


  ,    .

----------


## .

> ,    .


, ?    -   :yes:      ...

 -   ? -  9    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> ()      (  -   )  ,          ,   ,       
>              (    ), **  ( - ),   .


     ,   ! ::nyear::  

4,   3!!!

----------

> , ?    -       ...
>  -   ? -  9


  ,              ,     . 

       80,  ,        ,      ,     .

----------


## .

> ,              ,     . 
> 
>        80,  ,        ,      ,     .


 , -   ,      :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wow:

----------

*.*,    ""   :Smilie:    ,   )))    .

----------


## glav

-  9     ,   ?    .

----------

*glav*, !    ,   .

----------


## glav



----------

*glav*,   ...      ,        :Smilie: 
  1     ,      .

----------


## mvf

http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=...pic=root_nalog

----------


## Larik

> *glav*,   ...      ,       
>   1     ,      .


 1       .......     3 .

----------


## glav

1    ,     . 
.
      mosnalog  ?

----------

, !
  ,     3 .
    : http://www.r77.nalog.ru/

----------


## OlgaK

** ,      ?

----------


## glav

,   .   .

----------


## Larik

> ** ,      ?


  ?  ,     .

----------


## OlgaK

*Larik*,        ,   ,   ...

----------


## .

.

----------


## .

?

----------


## Larik

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/

----------

> ,   ,   ...


       .

----------

,         .

----------


## !

,        ,          "" ,     -    :Wow:

----------


## Katerina3783

1    ,   ?  :Frown:

----------

> ,         .


  ?



> "" ,


 ,      !

----------


## !

, ...,       :yes:

----------

> 1    ,   ?


   1   (  8-) -

----------

8- ,  7  .  :Frown:

----------


## -

!   ....  3-            ,     ....    ,    ,     
(      ,       )         ?     , ,       ?
.

----------


## Larik

,       ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .

  ()           .

 ()                  20-  ,    , , 9 ,  .";

   30  2006 . N 268-
"                   "

  :"   ,             (  )".    , , .....    ....... .

----------


## -

: *"             ( - ),   ."*
   /,   ,   . ,     ,    ...  /... /   ...  ?

----------

> :"   ,             (  )".    , , .....    ....... .


  ?    ,   .



> /,   ,   .


  ,       ,      ,     .

----------

,  ,  , - :
    10  2007 .  62     ()     .    25  2007 .  9890.
       . ,       ,       () .          9  (III ) 2007 .
      .      .         .           ,     .       ,    .
      . 
  :        .  .
1.   ()                (. 2 . 80   ). ,      ,             .         ,       . , ,        ,         .          .
2.      ,     ( I , , 9   ). -       ,      .  ,        ,      .
3.      .            ,       . ,   ,      ,      .  ,      .   ,            ( ,  ).
 -       ,     ,   ,   ( )   .
 ,      ,   .         , ,      ,     (    ). , ,    .
   . ,     ,        1.
        3  4,     ()     .
     (, , ),    3    3.     4     (01, 02, 03  04).
    ,    3         :  I   3,    6,  9   9,    0.    4   .
.   ,           ,     .       180    100 .

----------

.
_______________________________

    /.          .    .
  ,     (.)   ,        "" . ?

----------


## .

.     ,      .

----------


## .

,    :

 - -3;  - 3
 - -9;  
  -  -9; 
-????????   -  ?      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

> ?


_ 30.   _

----------


## AZ 2

*.*, 



> ,      .


   ?
  # 48:



> ,      ,             .         ,       .


   ,     ,      () ?

----------


## Larik

> :        .  .
> 1.   ()                (. 2 . 80   ). ,      ,             .         ,       . , ,        ,         .          .


 :Smilie:

----------


## .

*AZ 2*,    . ..   .      .

----------

,         ,    /  ,       ,    ?

----------

> *AZ 2*,    . ..   .      .


,  !
,  80:


> , **  ** ,   ,             (  ),    **  ,  * *   ()  .


 ,   -...      .

  , ,   ,        .

----------

> ,         ,    /  ,       ,    ?





> ...  ,            ...


 ,   .

----------

> , ,   ,        .

----------


## Andyko

. :Hmm:

----------


## 999

> ,         ,    /  ,       ,    ?


                  ?     ? ,             .

----------


## Larik

> .


  1 -

----------

,     . 



> 80.  
> 2. 
> , ** ** ,   ,     *        ( * ),       ** ,  **  ()  .
>   ()           .
>  ()                *  20- * ,    , , 9 ,  .

----------

> ,        .


      ...,   ,    .80  .

      / ()     (    ) ,       ,   .  ""   , ,     ,    .

----------

**,     .
       . 



> _( - . )_


   : "           ." 



> ()

----------

? " "   " ".

----------

**, " ",  " ,    ".

----------


## .

,   ,  ?     ?

----------

> ,   ,  ?


, ,   



> " ",  " ,    ".


 ,    ,    " ,  "?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,       .      .   .

----------

-       ,   " "  ,  ,    ?

----------


## .

,  .         ,    .

----------

> 


       "    ,    "  :Smilie:      ...

----------


## .

**,        :Smilie:      .

----------

> 


    ...    ,    ,       ,  ....

----------


## AZ 2

*.*, 


> . ..   .


   .     4  ,       .      4 ,     ?

----------


## .

> *.*, 
>    .     4  ,       .      4 ,     ?


 3? 4  ! :yes:

----------


## AZ 2

.   :Wink:

----------

()       ,     ()    :
           ;
       ,    .
     2  80   .
  ()           .    ()   .      20-  ,    , ,  ,  .
     2  80   .
!
   ()     .      119   .
    ()      :
   (      );
     .
     3  80   .
  ()           10  2007 .  62.
 ()      .
   :
     (,   ,   ,    ,  ,  );
    (    1,    3);
  ,    ;
    ,     ()  ,   ;
   ;
    (  ,      31  1995 .  413);
    (  ,      6  2001 .  454-);
  .
     ,     ,          ,        .
    ,        .  ,    () , :
   1      ,   ;
   2    () ;
   3   ,          .
 ,      ,     3.
  ,    :
  (    ) (. 2 . 163  );
   (. 333.11  );
  (. 346.30  ).
 ,      ,   3    :
 3,     I ;
 6,      ;
 9,      ;
 0,     .
  ( 4)      .
      :
  (. 240  );
    (. 285  );
   (. 346.7  );
     (. 346.19  );
    (. 379  );
   (. 360  );
   (. 393  ).
   II ,      10  2007 .  62.
   ()  .     
   ""    .   :
   (   );
  ;
    ;
    .
 1   30  2007      .       .           .        .      .
 20  2007      ()     .    001    .

,     ,   ,             (  ),        	 


 	 () 	 
1	2	3	4
   	21	3	03
  	24	9	 
   	25	9	 
  	30	9	 
:      () ,            .        I          .           
, .
     ()    -           (. 2 . 2 . 80  ).       ( ,      ,          . .)        () .                    .

:       ()    ,       (, ,    ,     )
, .
     ()        ,          (. 9 . 7 ,      10  2007 .  62).       (. 192  )       (. 341  )          .               .

:       ()    ,           ,   .            
    .   ,        ,  ,    ( . .  )    (    22  2004 .  03-06-05-04/84).      :
       ,     (. 1 . 80  );
                    (. 7       17  2003 .  71).
   ,         ,  ,          () .
       .
   ,    ,      (. 1 . 346.28  ). ,      ( . .  ),    . ,         (  -   28  2004 .  17-3178/5/35, -   26  2006 .  05-17846/2005-10,  6  2006 .  05-16377/2005-11,  6  2004 .  42-6399/04-15  -   3  2005 .  04-894/2005(8941-70-3)).    , ,        ,  ,          () .
:       ()       ,              ,   .            
,  .
      ( ,      )      (),         (. 365  ).          ,  ()       .             ,      () .    .         ,      ,         .

   001  ()          .    ()  ,       .
  ()     ,    ,    .        .
    ,   ,       ,   .    ,    .        .
 002  ()      .       -,      (. 15 ,      10  2007 .  62).
 ()             .   ,    .   ,      .       ()   .      I ,      10  2007 .  62.
http://www.1gl.ru/nb.aspx#outerlink,...9-5C3EE4997497

----------

1 7.7,     - ,    :Smilie:     -    .

----------


## .

:Wow:  

     !    , ,     :yes:  

     -    -   , ,  .... :Big Grin:  

 !

----------

9      .
,      01.01.2008.

----------


## .

> !    , ,     
> 
>      -    -   , ,  .... 
> 
>  !


 3  . ,  ... ,     ,  ,    ,  -  !  4 , . .

----------


## Larik

20.08.2007 .  -3-13/495@

     ,      ,        ,    (  XML) ( 4)

    3  7  80              10.07.2007  62     ()       :

1.     ,     ,        ,    (  XML) ( 4)  LXXXIII.      ()   ( 01). XSD        
2. ,           ()            2007 .
3.            ...



..

 .  ,   ,  .

----------


## *

,       .    ,

----------



----------

,
  ,   ,       ,          (  -    ),       ?

----------

,    -      -    (),       .

         ,      24     ?  ?

----------


## selenav

> ,      24     ?  ?


    ...

      , ..   ,  ,      .

----------

.  !

----------


## nalog77

,           .        .
  ,     ,            

   ,       ,     ?

----------

,   ,    ,         .

----------


## KAT777

,     ???

----------


## Blissa

> !    , ,     
>  !


5 !

----------

> 


   ,     ,

----------


## selenav

!     , -:       ,   , ..       -      ...   ,    ,  , ...      4   ,     ...            ,    1 ,         !!!???

----------


## Larik



----------


## Denn

> 


 ?

----------


## .

*Denn*,      ()       ? ,    ?
*Larik* -    :Smilie:

----------


## Denn

*.*, ,        :Smilie: 
    .    .

----------


## Larik

> *Denn*,      ()       ? ,    ?
> *Larik* -


.....

----------


## .

-          2.    .         :Smilie:

----------


## Kjara

> 


        (  ,   ), ,        -     .

----------


## selenav

> (  ,   ), ,        -     .


     4  ,   ,       ,   ,        ,              ... ...

,      ,        ,       ...???

----------

> *Denn*,      ()       ? ,    ?
> *Larik* -


!  :yes:

----------

,     ?

----------



----------

?

----------

,  .    ,

----------

,   ,    ,    ?

----------


## .

,  ?

----------

-          -    ?

----------


## Nataly2005

...        6     ... ...  ,     ...   :Wow:

----------


## .

?     ,    .

----------

24

----------


## -2

,   ,     , -  ,        , , ,  -    4  -        ?

----------


## Larik

> ,   ,     , -  ,        , , ,  -    4  -        ?


.  .

----------

. 
   .    (2- ),   ?

----------


## Larik

,  .

----------

..    -     , .  ,    2.

----------


## Larik



----------

?     .     ,   .       .          .

----------


## .

,   +

----------


## mmm-np

() -   
** , -, ,  ...

    :

-  
- 
- 
- 

?

  . . (.   , .    )?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> , -, ,  ...
> 
>     :
> 
> -  
> - 
> - 
> -


,   -  1  2.



> . . (.   , .    )?


  ?

----------


## ( )

(  ) ))

----------


## .

?  ?

----------

.
    ?

----------

,   :
1.     : , , ,  ?????
2.      ,  ?

----------

.          

1.                  21                         9  3 -?                  3
2.                   24                            9
3.             25                            9
4.         30                            9

  ,    ,     ,    ,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## svikh

;   21;  3;   03
;           24             9                    
;             25             9                    .

    ,      #79. -1-,   -   01 ,      (..  ,   =0). -2-,  . 2 .371   ,      ,    (    " 5.    
          ,         ,       ,     -      .")

----------


## .

> -2-,  . 2 .371


   , .371   " ".          .

----------


## svikh

> .371   " ".


, . .372 .30

----------


## .

> 16  2007  N 77-
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ,    . ,   ,       .

----------


## svikh

.   .      ,       -   -  . ,  - ,     .. 
 :
 1      26  2003 . 59-
  (   )     .
     ,      23  2004 . -3-21/224.
 2      26  2003 . 59-
  (   )      (      ,     ).
     ,      23  2004 .  -3-21/224.

..        .

----------


## .

- 100 .    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## svikh

.   .       .         (  ),        "! !   !".
      :       /,       ,    ""  -    ...
 ,   .

----------


## mmm-np

> ?  ?




  ( )

 \ -  =>     

     ?

    ?  :Embarrassment:   :Frown: 

========================================================
    ?

----------


## .

,   5  .
    ,  .

----------

> ?


   .

----------


## Larik

> ,   5  .


  1

----------

,         !  ?    .?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,       ,         ,       .

       -     ,               .   ,           (  . 2  80  ).  ,              ,            . ,                .            .         ,         ,         119   .

  ,             .      -       .



:  ""  

 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------

:yes:

----------


## .

> ,             .


      80 . ,     :Frown:

----------


## @

,     ,    -      250,00 .  ., ..   .      .
      ()  ?
        .

----------


## .

.  -     ?

----------

*@*,     .  ,       ?!         . -          :Wow:            , ,   .   , ,      .  :Wink:

----------


## svikh

> ,       ?!


  :Wow: 
  : 
 -       (       );
 - "" ,     ,        ;
 -   ,     .
  ?

----------


## Andyko

-,   -        :Wink:

----------


## Dasha_buh

,                   ? ()

----------


## -2

-     .
   -    .

----------


## svikh

> -


,       -       .      ...
   .2..80: " ...      ()  " -    ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


IMHO .

----------

> -       .


!
 ,     ,    .



> ...      ()  " -    ?


   - !
   -           ,          .

----------

,         , / ,   ,           ?

----------


## Larik

.     () .

----------

, ,     (   ),   ,  , . , ,     ().         ?           ? ,  : 10, ,  : 10. ?

----------

,        / ( ),          ,  .    +    .

----------

> ?


     211.




> ,        / ( ),

----------

.      ,    /.   .    .1 (  ), 2()   ?

----------

,  .

----------

**,   .
   ,     .     /,    ,   !

----------

.

----------

> ,  .


  :Wink:

----------

**,       .    .  . 4.11

----------


## @

,  -    .
 , ,  ...

 :      .  3     .        .      .   (   ""  )      .        3-   (    ).             3     ?

   ,           .       .                 (, ).

----------


## .

.         - . 
               .

----------

,       ,    ????     ,  ,     /.      .    ..  . 
  ,      ,  ?????

----------

> ,      ,  ?????


   ,    .

 ,        :
,     . 




> 80.  
> 2. ,       , ** , ** (  ),  ** ,      ()  .

----------

-   7735         ,     .      -  .    ? :Wow: 
  7719         .     ,     !

----------


## .

> 7719         .


     .

----------

,        .
          :   ,  ,    , ?   .

----------

,  -  ,    ,    /  -    .       ,      ,   ?!?!?!?!?
"  ,             (  ),        ,      ()  " -     ?

----------


## .

,    ?

----------

> ,  ** ?!?!?!?!?





> (**)


,           ?

----------

> ,    ?


  ,   ...
    ,       .           .

----------

> ,           ?


,  . ,      .

----------


## .

,      :Smilie:  
       -      .  
,       -      ,       .

----------


## Smolya

> ,      ...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.garant.ru/prime/20070104/12051304.htm
> 
> ,   -     ""?!


!!!    !!!        !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Smolya

, ,      ?    ,    ?   :Smilie:

----------

????

----------


## .

,   ** ** ?

----------

...))) ,  .......

----------


## Mamochka

, ,   
   ,    2007 .   ,   12000 .
  3   , "" .  :
1. 
2. 
3. 
4.   2
5.  ,      , ,   .
   ,      , . .      , ,     . ,         4-       (12000 * 2,2%).      3-    ,     ,       ...  ?   ,  ,            2 ?

----------


## .

,     ,  .     .

----------


## Mamochka

> ,     ,  .     .


   .          ,

----------


## svikh

> ,


      ,   18  .

----------

--  .    .

----------


## Jenni

,   :Embarrassment: 
 ,   ,      . 
    ,  .      .        ...
      ,      - " "  ?    .    :Frown:

----------


## .

,     .

----------


## Jenni

> ,     .


!        :yes:  
 , ,               ?

----------


## .

,     .

----------

.       ,        ()   9       ""   ?

     ?

----------

,   ,     ,      .  , ,   .  (  )      .

----------

> ,   ,     ,      .  , ,   .  (  )      .


!

----------

,  ,       ,   ,         ?   ?        ?

----------


## OlgaK

**,       - , ,  ...  :Wink:

----------


## Smolya

!!!  ::nyear::    ,   !!! :: 
  !!!   :
-   ,      ?
-     ()       ,    , 4 ?

 :Help!:      !!!    ,     !!! 

                                 !!!! :Wow:  

 :Dezl:     !!!!

----------


## barc20041

;

----------


## Smolya

:Wink:  !!!
   , ,    !!! :Abuse:

----------


## barc20041

> ;


  ,      ...

----------


## .

, ,   .         .        .

----------


## s-vp

,        -   ,  ?

----------


## 777

( ) .     .    -    ,   .
    ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wow:

----------


## 1111

!    .  ,  ,  ,  2  3       .        ?
 ,        ?         :Frown: 
 :Frown: 
 !  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*1111*,     :Smilie:

----------


## 1111

! !  !

----------


## 1111

!        !    ?  :Frown:   :Wow:

----------


## .

*1111*,      ,      .     ,     .      ,   .

----------


## .

> ,        ?        
> 
>  !


     -  21  -  3  -  04
         -  25  -  0  - ----
     -  30  -  0  - -----
               -  24  -  0  -  -----

 - -  , , ,  ,      -   ... :yes:

----------


## 1111

!!!!!  :Smilie: 
 !      .    ,      !

----------

,        20 ?        ?      20   ,            ( , , )      ???    ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


.

----------


## Klio

:    4, ?  ?   : , , , , ,  -? -  ?    ?  .?

----------


## svikh

> , , , , ,  -? -  ?    ?  .?


 ,   ,

----------


## .

> 


 ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## .

> ?


  ,    "   . "...     ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,    -    :Smilie:

----------

> ,        20 ?        ?      20   ,            ( , , )      ???    ?


,    :         28 ,         20  (  21).  ,   .  :Rotate:   :Rotate:

----------


## svikh

, ,           ,       (... ...... ).  ..   .      ,        .            (    ),    .

----------


## Klio

*svikh*, ,       ,       ,  /

----------


## Ozzy

?
      2  -        ,    -   ?

----------

> ?


    ,   .   :yes: 
     ,     () "    ".         .

----------


## Ozzy

-  , .
     , .       ,       . ,      ?

----------


## Lenik

!      , .        (  ,         - ).  ,   .     ?        ( ,   )?

----------

.
      ,   .

----------


## .

> ,    :         28 ,         20  (  21).  ,   .


 ,  21    ,    ?      /?     21  ,      ?




> ,  /


    ,     ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## svikh

> ,


              .
   -   (   ):
-         ,    - ( .. );
-         ,    .       ,      .

,        /   -  .
          (    ).

----------

> ,  21    ,    ?      /?     21  ,      ?


 21    ,   ,             -  ,       ,   .
PS:     ""   .      "" .   -      .      -  .

----------


## Lenik

> ,   .


        ?      ,    . ,

----------


## svikh

> "" .   -      .


    ?

----------


## Larik

> ?      ,    . ,


   .   :",       ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  ."

----------


## Lenik

.     .   ,         ( ),             .  ""  ,  ,    .

----------


## Larik

......    .

----------

> :    4, ?  ?   : , , , , ,  -? -  ?    ?  .?


 -  ,     .  " () . ."   .

----------

> ?


   ,      -    - ,   -  .

----------


## Lenik

> ......    .


,     ,   0.         ,        .     .

----------


## CEBEP

> () -   
> ** , -, ,  ...
> 
>     :
> 
> -  
> - 
> - 
> - 
> ...

----------


## Elena77

.   2007   ,   .   2007               .  .-.      .    1-3  2007    ,   4    ?

----------


## .

1, 2      ,      ,    3

----------


## Elena77

.,   3     ,    ?

 :Embarrassment:      -          , 1   ?    .  :Smilie:

----------


## Elena77

..    ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,   3    ,   9

----------


## CEBEP

> -          , 1   ?    .


  1151001    :
1  
2  1
3  3
        ,       ,  .      ..

----------


## Elena77

, .    .  :yes:

----------

.
       20 .
 ,    / .
   .
 ?    ?    100 .?         ,  ?

----------


## CEBEP

**,


> ,    / .
>    .


 ?       ?

----------


## 07

,     4 .  ,     .       ?    -  ?       (   ).
       :
-  - 1 ()

-  - 3/1 ()???

     ?

----------


## .



----------


## 07

?  .

----------


## .

? 100   ,       300  500

----------

, !
       ,    (   ),       3     ?
    ,   ,    .
     ?

----------


## Larik

.

----------

> .


 !

----------

,      .
    , ..   2007 .  ,      ?

----------


## .

2007  - 20

----------

,            :Embarrassment:

----------

.  .
       20 .  .    .  4         .         .119.  - 100 .   .  ,      .       .
  .    ?    ,    ,       ,     .  ?  ?

----------


## olagree

,   - ,  .   .    ?

----------


## .

> -


    ?  ?     .

----------


## olagree

,       .      20.01?

----------


## .

,     .           :Frown:

----------


## 07

> ,     .


   31 .         .         , ..     .  ,       , ..   ,    ,         , ..    !     ,       /     ,      "__ "!      .

   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## CEBEP

*07*, 
      ?

----------


## 07

,     .  ?

----------


## skriv

.        ,        ?

----------


## .

*skriv*,     ,    ?
  ,    200  ...    ?

----------


## saigak

> 3    ,   9


      -  ( ,   )   ,  "" ,   !!!

----------


## saigak

> ,       /     ,      "__ "!      .
>    !


  -   ,  ,  !

----------

,    : 
, 12.04.2007,   , / .
    .      ,    :Confused:  
1.     -   9 :    21 3 03
                                                           24 9
                                                           25 9
                                                           30 9,         ??
     , ?   21 3 04
                                                         24 ?
                                                         25 ?
                                                         30 ?
 2.   -     8  ?    -  ,  ?
3.   -    1151058?     7  ?    -  ,  ?
4.    ,  .  . 
       ,    ,   ,      ,  !!! :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry:

----------

> -   7735         ,     .      -  .    ?
>   7719         .     ,     !


!!!
    7719        ,  1  -   !

----------


## saigak

,         (7810)  2-   :
 1-   ,
 2- ,     ,   . .      ,  ,    . . ,   .

----------


## 27

:
1.
2.
3.
4.
            ,     2   

  ?     ,       ?


    .       ,,  1,2,        : ,,  ,

 ?

----------


## Andyko

>

----------

()    1 .,      (     1),    ,  7704    :Frown: ,      .

----------


## Larik

.  ,  .

----------

> .  ,  .


  :Frown:

----------


## Larik

.   .
, ,     :
,       ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .

  ()           .

 ()                  20-  ,    , , 9 ,  .";

   30  2006 . N 268-
"                   "

----------


## Salador

2008  ,   .   15   . :      ?

----------


## -2

,  - *Salador*,

----------


## Andyko

:Frown:

----------


## Salador

:Smilie:

----------


## hel_2003

.      / . , ,  .        . ,       4     (     "" )?

----------


## .

4-

----------

, ,    .
  , / 
 1     ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------

> 4-



 , .  4: , , , ??

----------


## saigak

> , .  4: , , , ??


 .

----------


## Freya

.....    2007   .   2, 3  4    /      , ..  ,     .     .....   . , ,  -   ,   - .....    ,      3, 4      .         .  -    , /     .....             , 9 .  ???????? :Hmm:

----------


## .

.      ,    - .

----------


## Freya

?  ,   -    2, 3, 4 . 2007      ....?

----------


## saigak

> ?  ,   -    2, 3, 4 . 2007      ....?


 ? -        .      .

----------

1,      : 1. ()  .
2.  .
3.  .
4.  1   2 
     ???

----------


## .



----------


## 78

,       ?       .,   3  - , ,  .  ,         , ...

----------


## Andyko

80  . ,   .

----------


## Freya

+  .     ?       ? (  , /     )

----------


## .

,

----------

,
      ,      .     ()      9 ,   .   2008           ?

----------


## haduxa_49

..!
    6%  11  2008 .. .       /..     ()   20

----------


## .



----------


## haduxa_49

...     20.  -1151085,    1152017  31

----------


## .

,  .        .   ?

----------


## haduxa_49

..

----------


## .

,     .    ()

----------


## glav

,    ,     , , .
  .

----------


## LegO NSK

?

----------


## haduxa_49

..

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,    ,     , , .


   .

----------


## glav



----------


## .

*glav*,        ,     ,       .
     .    ,       :Frown:

----------


## pageUp

. .

1.  -  
2.  -   
3. -   (      )
4. -  .

  .    .

    -       .     - ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> -       .     - ?


  - .

----------


## pageUp

> *glav*,        ,     ,       .


 ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?


   ?

----------


## pageUp

99  102,     .. ,   ,      ..                 ?

----------


## .

:Wink:    .  ,          .    .

----------


## pageUp

...(((,    ,     ,     ( ) ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## pageUp

> - .


    ?     2-   ?

----------


## .

,      ,

----------

> ...(((,    ,     ,     ( ) ?


  :Smilie:         .    ,    .

----------


## pageUp

> ,      ,


      "    "      2-   "    ",   2 - ? :Smilie:  ?

----------


## pageUp

> .    ,    .


-,   :Smilie: , ,    -     :Smilie:

----------


## .

> "    "


      .    . 
    - ,

----------


## pageUp

, !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Pretty_Devil

!
   ...
  , ,        24  2008 ,   , /  ,   , 
    20  2009     -1151085    ?
,   ,      3 ,     ?
 !!

----------

, :
    ,   ""   ,     ?

----------


## jro2004

> !
>    ...
>   , ,        24  2008 ,   , /  ,   , 
>     20  2009     -1151085    ?
> ,   ,      3 ,     ?
>  !!


 -  :    ;      .          ? :-)

----------


## LegO NSK

*Pretty_Devil*, 1) , 2)  

**,    ,  . 

*jro2004*, .

----------


## Pretty_Devil

!!   :yes:

----------


## 010101

, -:
      /   ,     3  (  2008).  2  3       ,   ,     .        ?         ? :Rotate:

----------


## .

-  ?   ?   ?       ?      -

----------


## 010101

/  ....    ...  ?    ?

----------


## .

.    -   ? ?  ,   ?

----------


## 010101

.     ...     :EEK!: ,   -         (  )

----------


## .

,    ?

----------


## 010101

-10

----------


## .

,      10  (   5)     .         ()  .

----------


## 010101

,  (1)    ? (   (. 10   240  10   410 ) .

----------

,    
  ,     ,    

         /  ,  , ,  =)

----------


## Alfiaspb

!
       4 .
    .
 10     ,, 3 .
  , ,   . 
1)      ?     1   4 ?
2)      ?
3)  ? ?
4)   ?,?  ?       :Smilie: 
5)  ,      ?
6) ..     ?

 !!

----------

?

----------


## Alfiaspb

,-   :Smilie: 
 2 
1)      ?     1   4 ?
2) ..     ?   ?  ?
,      :Embarrassment:

----------

/     =)

----------


## Alfiaspb

,   ,    ?( )
        ?

----------



----------

,  / 
         ,

----------


## Alfiaspb

-         ?
  - (15%).         110  . ?
    .

----------


## .

,   . ..   .
, ,   .       ,       (

----------



----------


## Alfiaspb

:Wink:

----------


## pageUp

, , ? ?      1151063 ()  ?     ?

----------

.

----------


## .

*pageUp*,  ?       .
,       .     ,     3-,

----------


## pageUp

> *pageUp*,  ?       .
> ,       .     ,     3-,


 .   . .  .  .  . :Smilie:    ?

----------

,      -

----------


## pageUp

> ,      -


  ,    ?         ?

----------

,  ,

----------


## LegO NSK

*.*., **,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*pageUp*,     ?    - ?

----------


## pageUp

> *pageUp*,     ?    - ?


  ,   ,       .

----------


## .

,    .    3-             .      .

----------

.               "   " 6%-  0    ?       ?   -0 ,    -0?

    ,   .     -1 ??

----------


## Larik

= 0
 .

----------

!!!  !!!

----------

-  ?     ?
   , , :
     (     ,     -      -        ),     ,  .
      ,    
-
-
-?

   -    ?.

----------


## LegO NSK

1.   !
2.     . 
   . 
.
.    .

----------

> 2.     .


  , ,   ,   ?

----------

?

----------

, ,       ( ).  " " .

----------


## 1

> ,    
> -
> -

----------


## 1

> , ,       ( ).

----------


## LegO NSK

> , ,   ,   ?


 .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,   
> -
> -


   - .

----------

> .


   .    .

----------

> - .


   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.  .




> ?


.

----------


## .

> ,    
> -
> -
> -?


,     ,          . -   ?   3-

----------

> ,     ,          . -   ?   3-


,    3-      .

----------


## .

(    ,        ).    ,   3-  ,       .

----------

> (    ,        ).    ,   3-  ,       .


     .2 . 54      /,   ,       ...

----------


## LegO NSK

> .2 . 54      /,   ,       ...


 .

----------

> .


         ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------

> .


       ,     ()  ...

----------


## .

**,   ,         .          . 
*LegO NSK*,        .

----------


## .

,  . 
   -   ,     .

----------

2008 ,  ,    .    .      20-    ,   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## _

, , .
    , /    .
   .
  .
     ? , ,  -  ,
      ?
      -1152026?

    ,     
,      .
.

----------


## .

> .


    ? ?  ?

----------


## _

16000 .

----------


## .

.       .
        ()

----------


## _

!
,   (  )  ? 
    .?

----------


## .

,     ?        ,   -10

----------

,         (,, -, )?    2008       2007,   ,   ,      . .. -0, --0.        ..?

----------


## LegO NSK

?

----------

9.

----------


## LegO NSK

1975 ?

----------

2008
=0)

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------

,    
    ....  1    ,    4-

----------

, ,    ,  ,           ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,   .
     .

----------

,     ,     .         ,     ,      ?

----------


## LegO NSK

-      ,     .   -  .

----------

> ,     ,      ?


   -

----------


## _

,    ,     ,     .    ,   .          ?

----------


## MND

!  ,   ,     /,    ,      ,    .      .      07 .

----------


## LegO NSK

*MND*,  ,  ?   :Wow:    .

*_*, ,   ?

----------


## _

15%

----------


## .



----------


## _

*.*
..    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

*_*,    .

----------


## pageUp

> ,    .    3-             .      .


. 3-   ,      ?

       ,    ?  ,   , ?

----------

>

----------


## pageUp

> 


  .  , .    .    .     .  ?

1.     -  0
2.  ()     (, )
3. 3- - 

?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,    ?  ,   , ?


 .
        .

----------

3 -

----------


## pageUp

:Smilie:   -     :Big Grin: .      ,        :Big Grin: 

 - ..   -     ?  ,    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ..   -     ?


.    ().

----------


## pageUp

> .    ().


   ( )  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.    .

----------


## pageUp

> .    .


 :Smilie:

----------

()    20.01.20098,    , ,         ?
  .,       -   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> 20.01.20098


  !   :Wow:   :Big Grin: 




> , ,         ?


     -   ( )

----------


## AD and PR

3    4   2008   ?
      ?  :Wow:

----------


## LegO NSK



----------


## post3r

,  6%,   .
    :
   21   3   04
   24   0
   25   0
   30   0

:       ?   3  (.)  3,0,0,0?     3   ?    ?

      ,     , -  2   ..
-    20   ? oO

----------

> ,     , -  2





> .


,

----------


## .

.          :Wink:

----------


## post3r

**
           2     .,     20    ?   - ?

       ?

----------


## .

*post3r*,        -  .     .       - 30 .
   ,        .     -        :Wink:

----------


## post3r

?     ,    ?

----------

?    ,

----------


## post3r

..

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


      .

----------

,         ,          3-    ?
  ,     ,     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

1.        (   ,    ).
2. 50 .

----------


## twins

,     ,  ,        . ,                  :Frown: 
 ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> .

----------

> ,     ,  ,        . ,


  :Wow: 
 .    .

----------


## twins

: "    1 .  .,   2       ,   2 .    ,   1 .  ."  :Frown:      ?  ?!

----------

,  , -  ,         .   ,   -  , ,      , .       ...  -.
 -      ,            ,      .

----------


## .

.
** ,

----------

80  
 2.         ()   ,                .
,       ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .

----------

> 


  :Wow:    -  . ,  .

----------

,  6%
    .
 20     .
     ,       .
      . 
 ,       ?

----------


## Absurd

> ,  6%
>     .
>  20     .
>      ,       .
>       . 
>  ,       ?


          .     ?      ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?


.



> ?


50      .

----------

> .
> 
> 50      .


 , ,    .

----------


## sunsunych

!
      ,     ,   ...
      ,   4-      /  ,   ?     2008,  3-       , ..      ,          3- .

----------


## .



----------


## sunsunych

!

----------

. , .
   ,    ,
 ""       
         .
      ,             20-     .
, ,  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ""       
>          .


  ?

----------

:http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=157

----------


## LegO NSK

,      :Smilie:

----------

:

"-,            .
-,      ,         , ..         , ,   ,        !"

----------

> .


       ,       -      ,         180 .   :Smilie: 
    (   )     : "...   ...",    "  ".

----------


## .

> :
> 
> "-,            .


 , ,       :Wink:

----------

,      ,    ?   ,       ?

----------


## .

**,    -?         ?

----------


## LegO NSK

*.*,         (  )!

----------

,    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

**, ,   !

----------

. , ,    ?. ,  ..  30 ,    ,         .

----------


## LegO NSK

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1151085.htm

----------

( ).      -        2007 .  2  2008 .      ,    ,     .  ,     -, ..    .
 ,   ,        (,   ) -   .   ?  2007       ?   ,       "0"?

----------


## LegO NSK

-  3  2007.
,   .

----------

!  -   !            !))) (    )

----------

+ .  1        .  ,         ?

----------


## LegO NSK

(  ),    .

----------

> (  ),    .


..   ,      ?   +    ,       , ?  :Redface:

----------


## LegO NSK

si

----------

> si


, -   :Wow:

----------

,   -   .1

----------


## .

Ÿ   .

----------

,  ?

----------


## saigak

? , ....

----------

1 .2009 .
  ,   1  2009,   .
    .

----------


## saigak

,  .
  : , , , ,        .

----------


## .

.       2009 .

----------

: , ,   ?     ?

----------

:         ,       ,       ?

----------


## Aleksandr_GHJ

1. 
 .2 .346.23            -1152017     -    .
 .346.21 (   .4)              , ..  .   .1 .80         ....    ?
      ( 1152017) -  ...:     - ...      - ...

    :     ?           ()?

2.
 ()          .        -      .             ,     1152017.

     ???

----------

> :         ,       ,       ?


1. -   ?  ,  , .
2.    .

----------

> .       2009 .


   ,    1     ?      ? :Redface:

----------


## mvf

> 1     ?


.



> ?


.

----------

,    ,    (6%),     465092. 04. 6%=27906.       28059,       153,           ?

----------



----------

> 


 , ? :Redface:

----------


## mvf

"  "?

    -  ?

----------

> -  ?


,     ,          ,       ?

----------


## mvf

> 28059


       ?

----------

50%

----------

> -  ?


  ,    -  ,

----------


## 2004

.  ,         .    (6%),   , /   (    ).          ,      .      :
1)              2008   -     ?
2)         ,      ?
3)        : ",     ,   ,             (  ),        "?

----------


## .

*2004*,     .       ,

----------


## 2004

?

----------


## .

100 ,       .      ,     100    .   ?

----------


## 2004

.,        ,     ? 100 . -      ?    -   ,  ?

----------


## .

9  2007 .

----------


## 2004

...  !    1-  2009 . 
,      ()     : ",     ,   ,             (  ),        "?
...

----------


## N.V.

,,       (         ),      (    )     ,,    2008 ?      100 .  ?

----------


## 2004

,    .        (      ).      ?   !

----------


## .



----------


## LegO NSK

*.*,       - 50  (.1 .126  ).

----------


## 2004

.,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2004

:       ?

----------


## LegO NSK

4   12

----------

,  18   :Wow:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
   ,    "" 6% (!15%)     * 1 .2009?*
  ,  .....  ?

----------

,  18   :Wow:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
   ,    "" 6% (!15%)     * 1 .2009?*
  ,  .....  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,

----------


## N.V.

> (         ),      (    )     ,,    2008 ?      100 .  ?


   ,-    .

----------


## LegO NSK

,      ().
   . 

..      .

----------


## interpretik

.     11  2009 . ( ), 23   / (    ,    )         10 . ,              1   31  2009 .       (11 -28 ),    1     .       ?      2009   1         (  ).     1   2 :   ,    10  , ,   "  ...,       ",             , , ",    ,     ".   ,   ,     ,       .  -      . ,     ,    1,5   ,    3-, ,   ,     ,    2 ( ?!).       ,    (100 ),   ,    ,    .  ,  . :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?






> , ,


.      .



> 






> 3-, ,


 2010 .



> ,


 20.04.



> ,    2 ( ?!).


.  -    ,    2        .

----------


## N.V.

> ,      ().
>    . 
> 
> ..      .


    ,       ?     ?

----------


## interpretik

> .      .


        ? ,  1      3 : , , .   - , 3-  2010 .          ,       - ,    -  ,   - ,  ,   ,  1           . :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

*interpretik*,   ?
     100,             . , .
    .

----------


## interpretik

> *interpretik*,   ?
>      100,             . , .
>     .


 ,  ,          .  ,   


http://www.spmag.ru/stati/tema-nomer...temid=88888910

 ,          ,   3-  :

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


 .  .



> ,


 -  ?    ?



> ,          ,   3-  :


  , ...

----------


## saigak

> 1      3 : , , .   - )


     ?        1  ?

----------


## interpretik

> .  .
> 
>  -  ?    ?
> 
>   , ...



,  .     ,   .     . :yes:

----------


## mvf

> 


    :  527 ,      ,   **     "" ...   ,   !

----------


## LegO NSK

> ""


*interpretik*,          .  ?

----------


## interpretik

> *interpretik*,          .  ?


         ,  ,   ,  ,     ,  ,      .

   1  2009       -   ,   .

     . :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,  ,   ,  ,


,   , .




> 1  2009       -   ,   .


.80 -      .
         ,     .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 1  2009


   1 ?      ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## interpretik

> 1 ?      ?


 ,        ,        1,5   ,   ,     , ,     .   ,    ,    ,     . 

    -  ,   - ,        (   )   (   ),          (   )  3-    1,5   .          21  2008 .  04-2-02/1021@: 
http://www.klerk.ru/inspection/?112511

        - . 

    ,    , ..   11.01-28.02.2009     :
1)      1 . 2009 .  20.04.2009 
2)      2009 . (1,5 .)  20.01.2010
3) 3-     2009 . (1,5 .)  30.04.2010

   ,    .    ,     "".    ,     ,  2 ...    .

             1 . 2008 .   ,   .  "" ,   ,   , -,    .   ,   ,     ,      ,     .         ,    ,   ,      -: "       ?!".   , ,  ,   . :Wink: 

 ,    ,   ,       ""  . :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

1.       .
2.    ,          .
3.   -2 ?   :Wow: 
4.  "",     3.   .
5.   ,  -       .      -      .

----------


## interpretik

> 1.       .
> 2.    ,          .
> 3.   -2 ?  
> 4.  "",     3.   .
> 5.   ,  -       .      -      .


 LegO NSK,   ,     . 

  2-5 .

  1  :       ,        11   28 .  1   31              , ,        .  :yes: 

 , .

----------


## LegO NSK

*interpretik*,   .

 .346.25.1 -     .  -     ,       .
       .

*..*, ,   ,          
 :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

-   ?    ,    ,      /   ( 537        :Embarrassment:  )

----------

-

----------


## shrilanka

> -


   .      +,   " "

----------

,

----------


## shrilanka

**,         ,   (  ,  )  -.   ,    --    :Big Grin:

----------

.  ? ..  30  ()      6%(     ,      ,     ,      ,      ,    5   .     ?     ,  20 ?   -     ?   1 ?      ?

----------


## interpretik

> *interpretik*,   .
> 
>  .346.25.1 -     .  -     ,       .
>        .
> 
> *..*, ,   ,


   . 346.25.1 -   ,     ,       **   .  , ,    ,       , ,  (     ,    ,    );    ,      ,      , , . ,  ,      ,     ,    - ,   . :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

**,         ""   :Embarrassment: 
*interpretik*,            Y.         -      -       .    ,        .

----------


## interpretik

> **,         ""  
> *interpretik*,            Y.         -      -       .    ,        .


  Y,    - . ,       ,    ,    ,   ,  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

:       *3* ( ,     )  *21* (..     .  .  )?

----------


## LegO NSK

9)  ()    ( ),    ,    :
)  ,       ,      3 " () "        "3".     4 " "   ,    :
   - "01";
   - "02";
   - "03";
   - "04";
)  ,        ,     ,    ,      3 " () "       ()    :
  - "3";
  - "6";
 9  - "9";
  - "0".
   4 " "  .

----------


## shrilanka

,.     :yes:

----------


## LegO NSK

,   ()
.

----------

..     20 ?

----------


## LegO NSK

"",  " "




> ()                  20-  ,    , , 9 ,  .

----------

,     ..         ?  .       .       ,     .

----------


## LegO NSK

**,    ? (   )

----------



----------


## LegO NSK



----------

,   ,     ,().    ,    ,    .     ?,   .

----------


## LegO NSK

> , ... ...


+ 


>

----------


## twins06

:      2     +  (  ,   ,   ,  ,,.       ?   ? ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,







> ?

----------


## CElena

-    .

    ,
   .
   !
  -    

 ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## CElena

,    ,       ,   ,  ,    ? 
   - ,       ,        

 ,      ! -     
      , ..      :Frown:

----------

.   6%.   .     1 .?

----------


## NMK

> 


    "" ?

----------


## LegO NSK

*NMK*, .  .

----------

( ),    ..          ,         01    .       ,         (   ).
:                   ?    .

----------

;
        ?


> ,

----------

,       ...    ,           .         ...     .

----------

?

----------

-  ?

----------

,  ,            ?

----------



----------

?

----------

> 


 


> 


 ,

----------

6/01
23.             ,               ,      ,    12 . 

24.                       ,    .

  -  ?   2

----------



----------

,      30.... ,           (   ?),         ...   .   ..      ()    ,         ..       ,      ..     ?

----------

"          "
, ,    ,     ?    ,    ....

----------

,     ,     ,      2007 , ..         2009 ..        ,   ? ,            97 ..        (((

----------

:  ,  .       ,         97

----------

, ,      ...   .     ,          .... ,     ..

----------

:Smilie: 
      ,           
 :Smilie:

----------

)   -) .      ,    ,      -  ,    ,   97 68 (     ,    )...     ,      ,   ..       ..        .

----------

?

----------

,     ,   ,    )

----------

:    ,          ;
        ,

----------


## lalahka

,      1  2009:
  ,-,,      3     01?              .      ?         -     ?

----------


## lalahka

, )

----------

.  .
1)  1  ,,     ,   ,      . 
2)  , ,    ,  ,    () ,  ,  ,  ,    .
3)   .
4)  .
5)    ,     .
,...
  1 ,    "  ..."     ..            ...     .   3 .    . ,  .
 ,    ,    ,     (   2  ).   .
,    ,   1 ,       ?
    ?

----------

,  .
 2.
1)      =158 032
2)     =6 000
3)    =6 000
4)   ,  = 158 032
 1.
1)      =158 032
2)    =6 000
  = 152 032.

----------

,     158 032   204 .
     4  .. .

----------


## .

** ,   ,   .    ,  .
      ?      .         ,       .     -.
         .        158 032

----------

.      ?    ,    4 .       .  :Frown:

----------

,  .   :Frown:

----------


## .

-   ?    ?      .

----------

.
.

----------

?       ,        ?

----------

1821 0501 0200 1100 0110
             .

----------


## .

> ,        ?


 



> ?


  ?  .       .  - 182 1 05 01030 01 1000 110
 .          
  , ,    () ?

----------

.   1     . .

----------

.. ,           010.    040   ? ..     182 1 05 01030 01 1000 110?
 .     . 
       23,04,09.  158 000      /   .     ? 
 ,   ?   ,      ?  158 032?   ?

----------

.
 :

-                 ,    ,     .    ,   .
-       .             .    ,        .            .           .        .           ,      .
 ,             .     ,       .  ,  -     21  2008 .    33-15157/07-02-2044/08 : ,          .  ,  ,               , ,   .  ,    ,                   .
       ,             .      .     ,            .            .

----------


## .

,    -   ,   .  ,   ,  ,   



> .     ?

----------


## .

** ,     -?    ,       .         .
       .     .   ,           .     -  , -

----------

,     .     -  ,  " "   .   , ..    1 ?              ,         ??    ? .

----------


## lalahka

,..   .                3     21???               6   :Wow:      ?

----------


## saigak

?  :Wow: 
  21    !

----------


## lalahka

?       .        "6"   .

----------


## lalahka

)  ,       ,      3 " () "        "3".     4 " "   ,    :
   - "01";
   - "02";
   - "03";
   - "04";
)  ,        ,     ,    ,      3 " () "       ()    :
  - "3";
  - "6";
 9  - "9";
  - "0".
   4 " "  .

----------

.. ,   .      ,    ,      .    4    ,    " " ,        .       ...   :Wink:    547 .    204.   .  ,        .   ,    .

----------


## .

. -      .

----------

,  ,   ?     ,     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

**,      .




> ,


 - .
   , ,  -

----------

,      ?

----------


## FM

**,     ?

----------

,         2 ,     ?

----------


## AZ 2

,       .

----------

> ,       .

----------


## Irena-D

,  1  2009       ?

----------


## FM

*Irena-D*,     /?     , .?

----------


## Irena-D

,.-.   ,/  ,- / .

----------


## FM

.

----------


## Irena-D

,

----------


## FM

100 .  .119     + 300-500 .  . 15.5     .

----------


## Irena-D

> 100 .  .119     + 300-500 .  . 15.5     .


,   ?

----------


## FM

. 
      (..  180 .    )    - 100 .  .

----------


## twins

: -     ?   -     ,           , , ,      ?   :       ? (         ,  13,    ?) 
  !

----------


## timik153

> ,       .


        ?
    .     "  ",    ,     - ....        , ,   ..
      ?

----------


## Andyko

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=277668

----------


## twins

,    ,     , ?          1 .,        ?      ,      ?

----------


## Silva44

, .    .    ,         ,             ( : , ,   ).
   ""  ,     ...  : " (),    .
         1  ,          ( - )   "
        ...
 : .   ?       -   ""  ?

----------


## FM

....

----------


## twins

> .
>    ""  ,     ...  : " (),    .
>         ...


 ,   ,   -  ...

----------


## Silva44

""?
  -     ,   ...    ?

----------

> ""?


. .   .   .

----------


## Silva44

,    )) 
  ,   ,      -  ,       ....    ...   ,     ,   .

----------


## Silva44

,  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## babaika

,   , ,    -

----------


## svetusiya

, .             6  2009 .    ()  - 6  31???  :Smilie:

----------


## timik153

3     .  .... ,     ,  2 ?   3    ,  .
   ?
  ,       ? (  2       ,    ..?)

     25    ?         ? -     ,       .

----------


## .

3,   ,   2.           -    ,

----------


## .

*timik153*,    ?   .

----------


## timik153

> 3,   ,   2.           -    ,






> 1.      -
> 2.    
>       ,     ,     .


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post52282016

----------


## timik153

> *timik153*,    ?   .


            . -  ?
     1    ..

  .

----------


## FM

> . -  ?


      ...

----------


## Invent

,      , ?      .
 27.04.09 .,  ,( -*15 % ).  .,.  ..   ,   ,      . :    ?
 !

----------


## Larik

,    .
        20.07.        15.07

----------


## Invent

> ,    .
>         20.07.        15.07


        ?    ?

----------


## Larik

,  .

----------


## Invent

> ,  .


   ,    ,   ?
 ,  ,   ,       ?!
  !

----------


## Larik

1000,00 .
         .

----------


## Invent

> 1000,00 .
>          .


,!  . ,          .  .   01.07.09,    ?  ???

----------


## Larik

*Invent*,   ,       ?    .                 ?

 80.  

1.          ,      ,   ,   ,  ,      ()   ,       .

       ,    ,         .

          ,   ,      ()   ,        .      ,       .

          ,  ,  ,     ()   ,       ,      .     ,         .

      ,     .     ,         .

2.         ()   ,                .

----------


## Larik

> ,!  . ,          .  .   01.07.09,    ?  ???


  ,          ,     .       ,  1 . .

----------


## Invent

, ,   ,  .      ,      ,    ,. .  ..,      ,  .???.    . "  "(  ,     ).  -   ...        . , ??     ?  :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## timik153

> ,          ,     .       ,  1 . .


    ,    (   )    ,   ...      ?

    :
         ,  ,                   ..     ,     ,        ,   .........
   ?
   //       (   )            ..
       ,, ""   ..
 - ,,      .

----------


## Larik

?    "0",    .

----------


## _

-    ?    ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


  /

----------


## timik153

> ?    "0",    .



  ,        ?




> /


     ,  ,       , :
    -    ?      ,    -     ?
    ,    ,        \?    , ?  ?   .
      ,   ?!




> ...


     . ר!!    ((
      ,        (

----------


## Andyko

> ,        ?


 


> ,   ?!


  ,    *_* 


> . ר


  ?

----------


## timik153

> ,    *_*      ?


 - .
- ,    ,     - .     ,     .

 .
:     -   ?       ( ).
 - , ,         ,  ?   !!=-!
  ,?

!

----------


## .

*timik153*,   ? .    ,   .   .



> :
>          ,  ,                   ..     ,     ,        ,   .........
>    ?


 . 32.2 



> 5.   ,     ,      ,    1  , , ,  ,  ,     -       ,   .  ,      ,  ,     ,     ,         (   -),     ,   1  20.25  ,   ,    .                .


. 20.25 



> 1.     ,   , -
> *       .*


  ?   :Smilie:

----------


## timik153

,!!!  :yes:

----------


## ak24

Help,  !  :Help!: 
,  6%  27.03.09 (  1 , !)
,   ,    !
  .   ,    - !!!       !!!              -.   !
:
1.       ()
2.        ?(       -      ?)
3.    ,      .   ? 
 !!!

----------

50
   1000
,           ...     


   ,   
   50
     5000

       ...    ...   ))

----------


## saigak

> ,      .   ?


1.    .
2.  -       .

----------


## ak24

> 1.    .
> 2.  -       .


      -    .  "",  ,       .
    -      .   ,      ,       .   !!!        ""    .
!

----------


## ak24

,  !
     2-         ?

----------


## .

1,   2
 :Frown:

----------


## ak24

> 1,   2


,     -    :Frown: 
   , - .  ,    !

----------


## .

*ak24*, 
       1 

   ,    ,       ,    :Smilie:

----------


## ak24

.,
   !!!
 -  ,  .   :Smilie: 
 ,  ,  !!!

----------


## ak24

,       ...
    .    ,    ,  , ,         ..  - ,  !!!  , ,    ,   .   -  ! 
 .    !
!!!    -    !!!  
 :Smilie:

----------


## FM

-     ...  :Wink:

----------


## ak24

!
 ,         ?
    ,   ,    !
  -  ???  ,  , ???         -  ?

----------

> !
>   -  ???  ,  , ???         -  ?


,   .      . .

----------

-        .

----------


## Silva44

,   ,  ,    - ,    ,    ,     .
 ,   200

----------


## jaap

.    3 ,  6%,  ,   .   -1151085 " ()  "?

----------


## FM

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=294649

----------


## .

,

----------

!
 !
    ,   ,   ,    ,        ,     ...
     .
!

----------


## .

,    ,     ?

----------

:     ,     ,      ,  ,        ,  (    )

----------


## .

,      ? 
         ,          .        .
,  ,

----------

,    ,    ,     ,   ,       ,       ,       ,    ,       ,     ,  100 ,   ,
   ,     ,  ?

----------



----------


## .

> ,  100 ,   ,


           , ,     .. 
   ,     .        .     .
  100        .  ,     ,        ,

----------

,     ,    ???

----------


## kazak86

!    ,    ,   ,       .    .
    2009.          .
  ,     . . 
   ,    :
1)  - 1  2.
2)  - 4
3) 
4)   .

:
1)       ,      - ?
2)         ,     ,     , ..    ?                    ?
3)   ,     ,   ,    ,      .     ?
4)    ?     , 4  ,    ?     3  ?

      ,           :Frown: (((

----------


## .

1.        .    ,     
2.      ,      .  50%        
3.       
4.    .

----------


## kazak86

> 1.        .    ,     
> 2.      ,      .  50%        
> 3.       
> 4.    .


      ,            :Smilie: )))
   ,         .     :Smilie: ))

1.            ?        ?
2.                .    ?  -    .
3. ,      1    ,             ?  ?

----------


## .

1.   ,   
2.     ,    
3. ,  .      ,

----------

.   2009    (), ..         .
  ,   /   (       ).     ?

----------

> .   2009    (), ..         .
>   ,   /   (       ).     ?


  ? ..    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


, .
   :
 1-   ,   /,  /
 1-   2-    
  2-   ,    / , /  
 3-  -    

  3-       (    )?

   ,    - ?  ?
..         ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,    - ?

----------

3 . 2007 .  .   2007 .   .    2008, 2009 .   .   .  ,  .    .  0 .

----------

,, 14.08.09,  ,  , ,   :
1)    ,..      ,       3   ? 
2)        ,        ?      ?
              ,    !

----------


## FM

1 .
2 .

----------


## brooklyn08

, .   :   10.08.2009,  6%,   ,   ,   ,  .     ?           .

----------

*brooklyn08*, .

----------


## Olga2309

,    ,  /,    4        2  
          ?
   ,  4 ,   ?    ,

----------

*Olga2309*,     ,   ,      , , , .      .           -   .
4-          .     4- - 1000    , 5000 -     .

----------

!      ,    29.09.09 
1.
2.
3.   
4.  2
      ,   01.01.09     .

----------


## .

,

----------

,         ,  
1.      ., ,  ?
2.        ?  ?
      !

----------


## .

1.       ,    .      
2.  20     .

----------

> 1.       ,    .      
> 2.  20     .


   ,  ?   ,     ,  , 13.10.09  :
1. ,   ,  1,2 ,3   4 ,  20  ,  ?       ?    
2.     ,   (  ) 30.03?
3. 3 , , 30.04?      4-      , ?
4.      ,  01.03.
5.     20.01
6.     31.12.09?
 ,      ?     ,    !

----------


## Andyko

" "  , 
1.-3.    4 ,  ,      ;
4.-6.

----------


## 29

!
     ?       .   ,     4   :  -          (, , )?

----------


## FM

...

----------


## 29

=)

----------

.     3 .2007 .   ,     2008 -2009 . ,     ,   
1.      2007. 
2.    1,  ,9 .. 2008.
3.    1,  9. 2009.( .  .2). .
????

----------


## Ksu

2.  3.

----------

.
  ,      ,                 - ????        .   ???

----------

,    (   )   ,     ,     ?

----------


## ˸

> (   )   ,


  4

----------

.   .       /  .   .  1,2        20 ,  ?

----------


## FM

> .       /  .   .  1,2        20 ,  ?


  :yes:

----------


## .

.      20 .

----------


## svikh

-  ,      ..   ?
        .
     .

----------


## SiriuS1

!!!  :Smilie: 

 !!     2009 ,   (      )     25.12. !
:
1.              ??!!
2.             1151085 (    ),        :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

1.  
2. .

----------

, ,  ,  ,     . 
 2009   1151085 ?
      ?

 ,      .

----------


## alexstrel

,    .
     ,    .

----------


## .



----------

> ,    .


,   3 .  :Frown:       .    ,    .  .    .

----------


## saigak

,   :
 - 24 (  )
 - 0
 - 34
 - 34.
?   -   .

----------


## LegO NSK

** , 
1 -  ,      
2 - 26.2
3 - 0
4 -

----------

.
  ,    ,  ?

----------

!
 ,         ?     ?
          ?

----------


## .

.        

**,    ?   ?

----------


## Vaka

!
, .   2009 .  . .     ,  . ,   ,      2 . 2008 .      .        ,      .
.        ,   ,    9- ?

----------


## Larik

,  ....

----------


## Vaka

:Frown: 
   ?

----------

,  

      ?

----------


## Larik

?

----------


## .

** ,       .     .

----------

** ,       ...
          ...    ,     ...               
       ...  ""       ,               ...     ,    
, ,     ,      

       ...       ,   
,      

P.S.

----------

,       ,       ?

----------


## .

.    . 
    ,

----------

> .    . 
>     ,


  :     ()   ? (,   3 ,   ,   )

----------


## LegO NSK

.      .

----------



----------


## IrII

, 1    ,
   / -   ,   (  /),  .       .
  ,      ?

----------


## .



----------


## IrII

:Smilie:

----------

" ", 2009, N 2

:      .       . ,       .
., , . 

: ,        .           ,     .       (  10  2008 . N 03-02-07/1-506).

  ""



 10  2008 . N 03-02-07/1-506

    -                      .
 . 1 . 346.23     ( - )         ,        ,    () .
    . 1 . 346.12   ,          ,  . 26.2 .
,            ,  . 4 . 346.13 .
    ,  ,    ,         .
 ,  ,  ,     ,           . 346.23 .



 - 
..
10.12.2008

----------


## LegO NSK

,     .      .

----------


## alexstrel

-    .
-           ,   , , , .
     .
  , -       ,    ,   ?

----------


## .

,     .    ,        ().      .80

----------


## DW

:
      ?
(     10.07.2007  62)
  3  4
  0
 0
 0
   34         ?
          (     )   ...

----------


## LegO NSK

> 34         ?


.

----------


## lika25

,           0  3   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## saigak

> :
>       ?
> (     10.07.2007  62)
>   3  4
>   0
>  0
>  0
>    34         ?
>           (     )   ...


-   -!   ....
..    ,         ?

----------


## saigak

,   ?

----------


## DW

*saigak*
   -  ,      ,         ,        .

      -      (     ,      -             50 .)

----------


## saigak

.    .       .    .11-  .  :Wow:

----------


## .

!      6%  1  2009.,    2009.       . , ,    ,           2009.    9 ? 
       (  )   .

----------


## LegO NSK

,  ,      .
,   - ,    9     .

----------


## .

.  -     ?

----------


## -

,     ?
   6% ,     2009 ,         -   %   *2*   :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

> ?

----------


## -

,    ,    , ?

----------


## FM

.

----------


## Raspberry

19.11.09, / ,   ,   ,      ,     .      . (  ,       )  :Embarrassment:

----------


## FM

.

----------

.     20  2009.    ,     ,          .   -.      ?    ?

----------


## qwerty23

,  ,   .     -      -?

----------


## FM

.   4-...

----------


## qwerty23

> .   4-...


   .?      , ? ,  , ..      .   ! ,             -  ,     .  ?   .

----------


## sleeplesssea

!!!))

,    (      2009).  , 



> 


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...3&postcount=19     ""    ...

???

----------

> .     20  2009.    ,     ,          .   -.      ?    ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*sleeplesssea*,       .      ,         :Wink:

----------


## DW

**
   ,   20000   .
  20000     10     .   ,      ,         .

----------

DV

----------

!

 !
   29  2009 .    03  2009.,    07  2009 .   /.
    . ,   .

1.      "  "  2009 .?
2.     4-  (.    )?

!

----------


## Larik

1. ,    /.
2. ,  -

----------

,      /,    42009        -     /?        ?

----------


## qwerty23

,    ,    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## qwerty23

> .


   ,    ,      ,   ?     .

----------


## Andyko

80  2

----------

> ,      /,    42009        -     /?        ?



,    !!!

----------


## Andyko

,          ?

----------

> ,          ?


 !   ,      -  "",  :       ""

----------


## alexstrel

,         .         ,    .           .     .
    .

----------

alexstrel,  !

----------

,  4       .    1, 2  3 ( ).      2009     , ,   ?    ?

 !

----------


## UrikBiz

2009 .   .    .  .  .    (5 )          . 
       (       )   ,       2009  (. 2 . 80 ).
 ,  ,         . 126        9 . :Frown:          ...
 , ,

----------


## Andyko

,  80   ,       ?

----------


## UrikBiz

(     ),     (            )    ...
          .          ...

----------


## Andyko

,      ...
   9

----------


## UrikBiz

(, ,  ,  ,     ..),       ( ..  3 ).        ?       . 2 . 80,     ?

----------


## 2007

+   .( )
    .   ,    ?
-21-3-04
-24-0
 ?
    ?
  ,     ? 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## sleeplesssea

, .))

    ,  - ""   .

    -    ,   ...

----------


## sleeplesssea

> ,      ...
>    9


 http://www.klerk.ru/blank/116533/:
10.02.07       20 , ,    .  80  

9 -    
      ,  2009???

----------


## Andyko

> 9 -


  ?

----------

, .  ,     .    ,   ,     .   . ,     ,    ?
1. :
    ,   ,   , 
2. :
   26.2
3.  :
    0
4.  :
   -

----------


## UrikBiz

:
1. 
2.  4    4  (.  )
3,4   - .

----------


## UrikBiz

> ?


  ,   ()        (   ,       -     ),     -  20-...
         (. . 1 . 80 ),  ,        ,    . 126  - 50 .

----------


## UrikBiz

> , .))
> 
>     ,  - ""   .
> 
>     -    ,   ...


    .    " "    .     :     ...
  , ,  .
    -:      ,         -  ,      ?        .

----------


## UrikBiz

,   ""       ,    (): . 3, 11 . 76  -      .   ,    .   ,      -    ...    , -, .  ...
      :      ?    - .        . 

    :          ("... ...")   1-          ,        09.10.2006  56.          N 1- "      "   (. 2) :  N 1-   ,    ,    ( ),       .
,   ,          :Frown: 
  - ?

----------


## Andyko

> :      ?    - .        .


   ;



> 


 :         ,

----------


## 85

,  . 
 20  2009 . .
       ?       .    ? 
  ,   /   (     ) .
   -     ?

----------


## Andyko

*85*,    ?

----------

,   ,      /  (  ,   ).        (   15.10.09 104) : 
"  ,          3   ,   ,   ,       ,   ."   ,        ?       ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,        ?


 ,     :yes:

----------

!

----------


## .

2009     6%,
    , 
:           ? (sorry,   )

----------


## .

,        ? 
    ,    ,

----------


## SiriuS1

.         2009 .   :          1151085,       .  727      :       ???

----------


## alexstrel

.
       ,         ...

----------


## SiriuS1

....    ??  :Frown:

----------


## .

*SiriuS1*,      ,      .   . ,   .

----------


## 2007

> .


*alexstrel*,   ,     .     .  ...

----------


## 2007

> ,        ?       ?


 ..   .   .   -   ,   .        .  :Wink:

----------


## SiriuS1

..       . 1151085:
1.      
2. 
3. 

  ??        !!!

     .... !!!

(  02.11.09 ,   !!!       !!!!!)))

----------

...      ? :Frown:

----------


## alexstrel



----------

,    -.
   ,   .
  .  (80%  .      )
   ,   ,  .   \. 
1)  -   
2)      \  
   ,        :Redface:

----------


## alexstrel

-     - ?
     ,  .    ,        .
   ,           ,            .

----------

! :Wink:

----------


## 2007

> ..       . 1151085:
> 1. 
> 2. 
> 3.


 


    .

----------

, , ,    :
  - . 
3,4  -      /,   .
1.     -    ?   -  
2.    -    -   ,   -    /  1-2 ?
3.  3-     -   ,  - ? (       ,     ? (-    1-2 )?)

----------


## Larik

> 1.     -    ?   -  
> 2.    -    -   ,   -    /  1-2 ?


1. .
2.

----------


## SiriuS1

> .


   2  !!!

      !!!

----------


## 2007

> !!!


 ?   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:      ()
   ,      .
*SiriuS1*,       ? .    ,    .   .     .     ,   -  ,    . :Razz:

----------


## SiriuS1

....***  !!!  :Frown:      !!!    ??? :Drug:

----------


## 2007

*SiriuS1*, -            . -      .    .
      :  (    )  20.01+   30.04
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/112871/
: 


> ()  ,           .

----------

> , , ,    :
>   - . 
> 3,4  -      /,   .
> 1.     -    ?   -


 ,         ?   - ?   4-      / +    ,  .

----------


## .

,   ,     .     .

----------

)

----------

.
  2009         ,   :     .
   15%

----------


## FM

/ ?

----------


## 2007

> :     .

----------


## shulyaknv

.         .        .

----------


## 2007

*shulyaknv*,   ?   -    : 


> , *         ,              ,    ,     *         .
> 
>  ,             ,                                    .


   (   )-        .  -  - .

----------

FM,

----------


## .

**,   , , ,       ,         .
    .     ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Tatiana F.

> ,   ,      /  (  ,   ).        (   15.10.09 104) : 
> "  ,          3   ,   ,   ,       ,   ."   ,        ?       ?


, ,       !!!

 : ,  ,   / ,        15.10.09 104    ,   ,      , ..    /.
: ,        ,       ?

   :
 1:
  +
 1 ( ) +
 3 ( )


 2:
  +
 1 ( )


 3:
  ,  1       ???  ,    !
 :Frown:

----------


## Raspberry

> 1

----------


## 2007

2- .    .

----------


## Tatiana F.

> 2- .    .


,   ...   .

----------

2007,    ,     ,    2009    ?
.

----------


## .

.

----------

1   (  ),   2, 3, 4   -   4     0 ()      ?

----------

> .


!

----------


## .

> 1   (  ),   2, 3, 4   -   4     0 ()      ?


    ,      ,   4

----------

..    (  1       ,      , . 4 )       ( 1  , 2  3  -  )?

----------


## Andyko

,  ;

----------

-   23   .     - , ,  (  ),           2-.        ( )   ,   ,   ,   .           ?

----------


## .

-.      ...
   ?



> ,   ,   ,   .


    .     , 4 .

----------

.,  , 10000.
         ?

----------


## .



----------

!       ? 50  100?

----------


## alexstrel

100

----------


## shulyaknv

2010

----------


## FM

> 2010


  ,  ....  :Wink:

----------


## .



----------


## igni

.   20     ,    ?!     ??

----------


## FM

.       .

----------


## igni

> .       .


 100  400))

   ))

----------


## 20

!    (),   .    -          ? (   - ,      )

----------


## Larik

*20*,    .    ?    .

----------


## 20

> *20*,    .    ?    .


      ? (, )

----------


## Larik

.

----------

20    ,    : 
-    ,       
-?   ?   ,    ?
-   ,   ,       .   ,   ,  ,         ,   

 3        !!!          
  ,      ,   
  ,   ,    ...
",       ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  ." ( 2  80 )
..               ????

----------


## Tatiana F.

"..               ???? "

     ,      ,   ,  ,    ,   ,    !

      ,      ,   ,        ,   ,  !  

- ,       31 !

----------

> "     ,


   - 

                ...

----------

,      ???

----------


## 2007

> ,      ???


    .

----------


## Olam

, ,      .
  :
    1  2009 ,     1.  030 -   
 6    9    .
   270 ()    260.
   - 32.290.
 (270) - 11918
 260 - 5858.
  -  39050
  2008 - 56033.

   -   ?  - ?      040  050,     ,  050  ,  030  040?

----------


## ˸

> 030 -


 ,  -

----------

> ..               ????


.

----------

2009 .  ,    .    20   ,      .   ?            " "  -   ?

----------


## shulyaknv



----------


## Mula

-  ??????
 20   ,   ,    ., 
1.    . 

2.   "  "    100 
 .
3.  "  "         100 .
   !!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## FM

> -  ??????


 .

----------


## shulyaknv

,    ,        (        ).         ,        ,     (. 2 . 2 . 80  ):
-   ,               ;
-       .
      ,        ,   ()  .           10.07.2007 N 62.
      :   20-  ,    , , 9 ,   (. 4 . 2 . 80  ).              .

----------

,  2009 .   .       .          ?

----------


## saigak

.     .     .

----------


## Francine

,    ,      ?   ,  ,   ,        !        :Frown:

----------


## 2007

*Francine*,          .

----------


## saigak

-     ,      -   . .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Francine

:Smilie:

----------

> .


    ?  ,     -   2008

----------


## saigak

. ,      ..(    ?)
   4  2009 .  .

----------



----------

. , ,    25 . 
      .   ?
   :
-   ,
-   ,
-    ,
-    2 

?   - ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## saigak

(     ).     ?
 - ,  -,    ,  -1  +  .

----------


## .

*saigak*,  2010       ,

----------

,       ?

----------


## saigak

> *saigak*,  2010       ,


! .    ?
  ?

----------


## saigak

> ,       ?


     . :Big Grin: 
   ,    .

----------


## FM

> ?


 . 1 . 373  .

----------


## shulyaknv



----------

. 21  2009 .     15%. (-).   ,       .      -  ()    ?

----------


## Andyko

...   ,      20 ...

----------

30 ?!    ?

----------

,   ?
    =)

----------


## stimpuls

!

  ,   -  -    ,  ...  1 . 2010   ?????????
      ,  -  ,   ?  :Help!:

----------


## saigak

?

----------


## stimpuls

:Smilie:

----------


## 2009

,    ,        1  2010?
-  
- 2
-  .  (, ) (        , ..     ?
-   
-   (  )
-   (  )

?   ?

        (   ),     ,     , ?

----------


## 2009

,   .

----------


## Serg387

!

            -. 08  2009      " "    ,  15      ,            (      )   .  20  2009         58 800 .    ,       .        2010          .
         ,    ,    . 

 :
1.             ? 
2.         ,          ? 

.

----------


## shulyaknv

58800     .     .          .        ()   .      ??

----------


## Serg387

,     ,              .       . 
   -   ,  ,   .

----------

> ,   .


**,   **
** -

----------


## 94

> ** -


  :Smilie:

----------

> ,    ,        1  2010?
> -  
> - 2
> -  .  (, ) (        , ..     ?
> -   
> -   (  )
> -   (  )
> 
> ?   ?
> ...


      .       .  24       .      -  ?
     -1.
   -  . ,     .

----------


## olija

> -  . ,     .


            ?  ,     2009, /  ,   ,             . .

----------

> ?  ,     2009, /  ,   ,             . .


 ,  . - .

----------


## olija

..    - , 2, , (-   ), , . ?

----------

> ..    - , 2, , (-   ), , . ?


  ?    -1 ?
 ?!

----------

.

----------

.   2009 ,    .    .   2009 .      2010 . 
-      -    (  280 ?) ,       2010  ???
-   020  080  ?  020   182 1 05 01010 01 1000 110

        ?

----------


## .

> -


  .    



> 020  080  ?


 .  080    



> ?

----------

!

----------


## saigak

> ,    ,        1  2010?
> -  
> - 2
> -  .  (, ) (        , ..     ?
> -   
> -   (  )
> -   (  )
> 
> ?   ?
> ...


  2010  ,    .

----------


## olija

> ?    -1 ?
>  ?!


-1 -        ( ?),    ,      (         ).

----------


## valera969

.
 ,    ,     ,     ,    ,     ,    ,      ?
  -     ,  ...
   ,    ,    ...
  .
  .

----------


## FM

> ,    ,     ,     ,    ,     ,    ,      ?

----------


## valera969

,           ? 
 )   :Embarrassment:

----------

,      .  .

----------


## valera969

,    ,        ((((    ,  )))) 
    ,   ,       ???

----------


## FM

4-, -1

----------


## valera969

,        20    ,       ((((

----------

> ,        20    ,       ((((


    ,   
      ...    15-

----------

,     ,     ,            ?         ,       ?

----------


## 2007

> ?         ,       ?


 .  .  .

----------


## valera969

> ,   
>       ...    15-


  ,      ?     ?

----------

*valera969*,  ,  ...

----------

( 2007 )  ,   2008  2009      2010    ()   ?     .   ?

----------


## saigak

, .+-1   .+  .2  .

----------

,        ,   ...

----------


## FM

?

----------


## Mula

> -1


    ????     ???????????????

----------

> ?


  ,   .

----------

> ????     ???????????????


.

----------


## Mula

> -1


        . .     ,  !

----------

> . .     ,  !


   .  ,     .

----------


## Mula

,   
-     ,  ,        
- 1    ,         .

----------


## valera969

,   ,    ,   ,   ,             ?

----------


## FM

.

----------


## valera969

!           ,   ,    (((    9 ,     ?    0  -? 
  !

----------


## FM

.

----------


## valera969

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## FM

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## valera969

,   ))))     ,     - )))    ...

----------

,  ,       15%,      ,       ()  ,   ?      ? ,     ,    .

----------

> 15%
>       , 
>       ()  ,   ?


http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/165304/

----------

> http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/165304/


!!!

----------

!
  (+)
1. 2009 : 1  - , 2,3,4  -   ,   - .      -  (   )
2. 1  2010 :    (  ,   ) - - ???

----------

> (+)
> 1. 2009 : 1  - , 2,3,4  -   ,   - . 
>      -  (   )


 ?!
   ? ?



> 2. 1  2010 :    (  ,   ) - - ???


      ?
   -   ""

----------


## SkyCircle

2009     .    .  .
  /     300      .      - .    .
  2 .2009        300 ,      (, , ,   ..).        .
    ,        2009 .        ?         ?

----------

,         ,    ,     ,        ?  -      -4  /
               ,      ,  ,  1  2009      ,     ,   ,    -   " ..." .

----------

,        ,    ,       (          ),          . ?

----------

\       (. ),  ,     \ ?      ,   ?      ,  . . ?

----------

.

----------


## 177

,      .   . .?    - ,    ,   ,    -?

----------

,   -  ?

----------


## 177

,  1 .    ,   ,   ,      7580  .     .   1 .      .  . ?     - ,        ?

----------

**,      ,     ;

    ""   ,

----------

> ,  1 .    ,   ,   , 
>      7580  . 
> 
>     . 
>   1 .      .  . ?


  :yes: 
    " . "?! 0_



> - ,        ?


  -  .
        ,
 /  ,    ..

----------

:       ,    
   ,   
   !  :Smilie:

----------

> :       ,    
>    ,   
>    !


     ,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


    ,          '  :Smilie:

----------

> ,   ?


 
   ""      ...   :Smilie: 
     ,     ))

----------


## 177

.   ,  .   .

----------


## 7katarina7

!
    ,   ,    .
  ,      ,          .
      ,     .
     ?(      ,     ?)

     ,       1 . 2010-     ?    ,    ?
 :Redface:

----------

> ,     .
>      ?


 .



> ,     
>  1 . 2010-     ?


 
,    ;       :Smilie:

----------


## 7katarina7

! :Big Grin:

----------


## saigak

> ,     .


 ,  ...

----------

, .

----------

,  ,    ()       ?

----------

,   .

----------


## )O+

6%    (  ,      )   2  2009 .,        ?

        , ?

----------


## FM

> , ?


  :yes: 


> 6%    (  ,      )   2  2009 .,       ?


 .

----------

,       1 ,        () ? , !

----------


## FM



----------


## kamas

34    ,  1151085        ,  . 
    .. ..         ,  1*2.
,  ,  ,     ..

----------


## Andyko

> ,       1 ,        () ?





> 


   ,

----------


## Andyko

> ..


  ,

----------


## FM

> ,


   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## FM

,     -      .  :Smilie:

----------

7,    .       ..   .                .   ?

----------


## kamas

> ,


   ,     ,       ,       ,    ...  :Frown:

----------


## saigak

> 7,    .       ..   .                .   ?


  ?  ,    ....  ,       .

----------


## 7katarina7

!, ,  ()   ,      /      ?,        ?    1 . ,      , ..       - .

----------

.

----------


## 7katarina7

, , !!!
20        :   .  ,        (    -    ),   1 (   )    50  51 ( ,  ). ,  ,       .
  ,   ,              ?(   !!!!)

----------


## saigak

.    .    .     100   .  .  - !    .

----------


## 7katarina7

: ,       .  2009   0,00 . :Big Grin: ,          -,     ,    ,   -           .
 ,           . .      , , . :Redface:

----------


## FM

.

----------


## saigak

> ,           . .      , , .


. ,      .

----------


## 7katarina7

!    ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Brit

! , ,              ?

----------


## FM

50%  -    .

----------

/  ,  .     ,    .    .      :
     ,    
   ,       .
  ,  
 ???
      ,  .  .

----------


## Andyko

,  ,

----------



----------


## Olga ekat

,  02    ,               . 
     2 ?
1 :
- 
- 
- 
- 
-
-  . .
 2 :
- 
- 
-  
-
-  . .

----------


## saigak

1 .   ,   .

----------


## nickel-1

!  ,   (, 6%, )     2010 ,   2010   , /    ,      ?  ,       ? !  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

34     ?

----------


## nickel-1

> 34     ?


!      ?      ?           :Dezl:

----------


## efreytor

> ?






> ?


   ,     ,          .

----------


## 10

, ,   .        34  .          ?   ,     .     ?

----------


## .

*10*,        ,   .          -  .

----------


## olija

.  1     \ 300 -    2009,     . 
      (  2     / 1-      2009)      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 10

.     :Smilie:           .

----------

> .              .


  -    -   1     - :"  ,   , !!!"   ,   ,   .

----------


## ks-77

,     :
1 -(145)
2. -
3   - 
4   - (     2009)
 1   "0"-  .      -     ( )-? 
.

----------


## olija

> .  1     \ 300 -    2009,     . 
>      (  2     / 1-      2009)      ?


,  2 . -  ,     (  )   \     3 .        (..    \  1  2 .,       )?      " " (  )?
  -        \          ?

----------


## saigak

> -        \          ?


.

----------

, ! 
   () .   ,   ,   , / ,  ,   - - (  ) . :  , -2  , -3  , -4   ().   . .   ?   ,     ?

----------

,   ?

----------


## .

** , -4  ,   ,    .
 
      ,

----------

,  .   -4 ,   ,      !    !

----------


## .

** ,     - 4-  ,   .  .     4-        
     ,     .         ,

----------

!   ! ( ,        10  !)

----------


## .

- ,     ,   -           !

----------

,    .    !    ,  ,       ,           !   - ...

----------


## .

,         ,   -   4-.       .

----------

-  ( )     !     .     ,   ..!

----------

,  ,      ?    ...

----------


## .

.

----------

.!!!!!!!

----------

,  !   ,  ,    ,   , ,   ,    ?

----------


## .

?     ,

----------

.,   ,        ,  .

----------


## .

**,     .    .          :Frown:

----------

.   ,         !!!

----------


## .

,

----------

.    .

----------

-  ,   ,    :
     │ 21│        │ 3 │    │ 0  │ 2 │
         │ 25│        │ 6 │    │    │   │

----------

,     .

----------


## saigak

> ,     .


   ? :Wink:

----------


## Helen0583

,    ?        1  ,     5  7 (..   - 15%)    15%.         ?  .

----------


## saigak

.     1 .=  2 .

----------


## SkyCircle

.   ,     .   :
,          (    )? .          ,    ..?

----------


## FM

> .          ,    ..?


   ...

----------


## SkyCircle

> ...


 , ,     http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...15&postcount=2

----------


## FM

?            .      ...

----------


## twins

,      ,   .

----------


## Aduoli

,   ,  2010 .  ,     ,        ,   .    -    9 .        ?..

----------


## saigak

,      .

----------


## Aduoli

,     ,    , , "  ,       !"...

----------


## saigak

?       ?

----------


## Aduoli

-  ...  ...     -     ))

----------


## Larik

*Aduoli*,     2?      "0"?     ?

----------


## Larik

> ,      ,   .


      . 
  ,  ,         ,   .

----------


## Aduoli

2    (((     260  410 (, ,  )  10       ...

,     ,      ...

----------


## YUM

> *Aduoli*,     2?      "0"?     ?


        .
  ""   ... :Wink:

----------


## FM

...  :Wink:

----------


## alexstrel

> .
>   ""   ...


          .
       -        ,  .

----------


## Oksj

, , .    15%, . 15.09.10,  / 20.09.10 (    ).    ?     20.10  1/?

----------


## 2007

*Oksj*,         .     . (      )

----------


## Oksj

*2007*,

----------


## musj

!            01           ,     , , , ?          ?  /       .             ?

----------

> , **, , ?


  :Confused: 



> 





> ,         .
>       ,      .
>        .





> ...      ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=365329

----------


## Richi1982

!
     15%.     2010.
    .       .
   ,     :
1.   /  ...
2.     ,         (..  ).
 ?
  !
,   ,     !!!

----------


## Larik

.    , -1   ( ),    .

----------

*Richi1982*,           ?

----------


## Richi1982

> *Richi1982*,           ?


    !
   ...    ,       ,          ,     ,    ...   ?

----------


## .

9 .           -

----------


## Evgeshalbd

-  -   20  2010 (),   20 ,    10  -   / -   . -     -        ?

----------


## Larik

*Evgeshalbd*,   ?

----------


## saigak

Larik, 


> (),





> / -   .


    -   .  
.

----------


## 118

!
    2006 , . ()   .   .    .    .
  .      ?     ?  .

----------


## Larik

. 
      31.12.2010.

----------


## 118

,    .
..    ,    .
          .  :Frown:

----------

(  ,     )     ?  ?

----------


## .

,       . 
    ,    -

----------


## .

,              ?

----------

> ?


? . . 346.24 
   -?!

*      ?

----------


## .

!      ! :Redface:  (     .. .)
    ...           . 
  ! :Smilie:

----------


## alieva1978

29.09.2010  , .  , /  02.11.2010(25%  ),   20.10.10.,      /. , :
1)    -   3- ?
2)  ,     ?
 .

----------

> 1)    -   3- ?


 :yes: 



> 2)  ,     ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=365329

----------


## alieva1978

-,     3      ?    ?

----------


## saigak

,   .

----------


## alieva1978

...,   .  :Frown:

----------

> .


   ""?
   29.09  30.09      
(, ,    ?), 
     ,  :yes: 

( 2-  5-        )

----------


## alieva1978

"       10 000  (  )       .
4.2                   "-   ,     ,    ?(     )       - -?
  :
1)    -  -  01.10.2010,   4?
2)   - 30.09.2010,   -1?
   ,    "" !!!!    1   -  ...... :Wink:

----------


## alieva1978

"       10 000  (  )       .
4.2                   "-   ,     ,    ?(     )       - -?
  :
1)    -  -  01.10.2010,   4?
2)   - 30.09.2010,   -1?
   ,    "" !!!!    1   -  ...... :Wink:  
    !!!!

----------


## Nadejda88

, -  ,   /,   
:
  () ,    ?? -,   ,     ???

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Nadejda88

??

----------


## saigak

?

----------

2010  - 20  2011 ?

----------


## Nadejda88

,  ,      - .       ?

----------


## Nadejda88

> 2010  - 20  2011 ?

----------


## marvy

2008 .  2008-2009       .  2010          / -    (.      ).     .   2010    ,   ,        2010    -. : -   2010      (..     )  .. ,     ,        "".   2   .    ?  .

----------

> 2010          /
> ...
> -   2010      (..     )


 ,   .
.2, . 80 




> .. ,     ,        "".


 




> ?


 ?!
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=381932

----------


## kosulya777

28.12.10.   :   ,   ,        .
   .... :Hmm:

----------

-1.

----------


## kosulya777

> -1.


 !          )

----------

:     .   : ,  ,   ,   .        -0(),      -4.
 ?
     ,    .

----------

> : ,  ,   ,   .


_ ?_ -  
__ - ,  ?!     ?




> -0(),
>      -4.


    :

 
 



http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...0#post51932960

----------


## Oxana G.

! , ,     ,      2010 ,   .        5000   /,       /   .      :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.         ,

----------


## Oxana G.

..    ?    ,    ?   ()    ?

----------


## .

*Oxana G.*,

----------


## Oxana G.

???       ,     .     : ,       ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .    ???  !

----------

> ?


  :



> : ,     
>   , *  ,    
> * (  )





> 5000   /, 
>       /   .

----------


## saigak

,  ,                     ....

----------

, !      -        -  . 
  ,   !

----------

C         ,   2009.,     ,    ?

----------

> ,
>    2009.,     ,    ?


  ,  2010:

----------


## .

*saigak*,         (  ).     .
  ,       .

----------

!
  , , :
    2010 .,  , ,   (  )     (   )  2010 .?

 !

----------

, . , ,   .     ,    .    ,         ( ).    -     :yes:

----------


## piv-piv

1.  ,  ,     ,   200. ,       ,   ?
2.  ,    ,      ,   ?   ?

----------


## .

1.  
2.

----------


## piv-piv

*.*, .  :Smilie:

----------


## piv-piv

? ( 20 ,  ?)

----------

> 20 ,  ?


 :yes: 

. 80

----------


## piv-piv

.  :Smilie:

----------

> !
>   , , :
>     2010 .,  , ,   (  )     (   )  2010 .?
> 
>  !


!
, .

----------


## Larik

4, -1,   .

----------

> 4, -1,   .


,     ?

  -  1151085  ?    1152017   ...

----------

1152017   ...

----------

,        -      .       ???

----------


## saigak



----------


## zhuravleva-nv

> ,        -      .       ???


      ,        (  -1152017)?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Alm

/ ,  - 
     -  .:

"  ,          3   ,   ,   ,       ,   ."

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/178076/

   ..    +       .
       .  ?    ,     ?              ?

----------


## saigak

> / ,

----------


## Alm

> 


  !  :Smilie: 

  -      , 
   ..
  /  => ..   =>
   ?  "    " -
  -  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

.

----------

( ),          ,    ,   ,  .  ,   , 6%, 1 ,  ,  .      .   .
P.S.         ?:-) .

----------


## Andyko

, 
    ,        
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=381938

----------


## saigak

"".       .http://www.klerk.ru/blank/116538/

----------


## RVLana

.  -   ,   ,    .        (-1152017).
   (-1151085)      ?

----------


## tashkaa

,  ,     2010        (  ).                ()?     /    2010  .

----------


## FM

.

----------


## saigak

> (-1151085)      ?

----------


## nervep

,  ,      2010 
      20 ?

  (-1151001)      (-1151085)?

    (1-3)  ,   ,   ....

----------


## Andyko

? ...?

----------


## -

,   .
       ???   ?   0/-???    -1152017  -1151085???       , ..      
 . Ÿ, ..  ()        (     ,    ).
,   .      .   .  /      ().       280???,  ,  2     ,        , /     ?

----------


## nervep

> ? ...?


  :Frown: 
 !

!

          (-1151085)?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## artem20

29.12.2010.
   .
 ,        ()?
..  :
  3   04
   3 04
   3 04

----------


## saigak

.
 24
 34
 34

----------


## artem20

" 24"  ?
)  ,       ,      3 " () "        "3".     4 " "   ,    : 
         - "01"; 
         - "02"; 
         - "03"; 
         - "04"; 
      )  ,        ,     ,    ,      3 " () "       ()    : 
        - "3"; 
        - "6"; 
       9  - "9"; 
        - "0".

----------

*artem20*, 
        - 

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...0#post51932960

...




> 29.12.2010


    ( - 21 - 3 - 04)
   -  , . . 55 
      -     

...




> .
>  24
>  34
>  34


  :Confused:

----------


## 1

? ?   -?

----------

* 1*,       : http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=45

----------


## saigak

> 


        ...

----------


## Ldu

: 
   2010 .   ,   . 
  -           20 000 .              ?

----------

!  , 
   2009,     2  2010,
        (   ?),   /   . -   .
     ,       .
1.    2010?    
2.   -        /?
2. ?
3.      ,   1  2011      ? (    )

----------


## Andyko

,  ,  ?

----------

" ".
   .

----------


## .

piv-piv

----------


## Andyko

** ,        .

----------

,   .    (-)   2010 .   .       .  ,   ,    .  ?   ,       -           -   ()        ?     ,    (),         .  !

----------

.
   , ..    :  -  (  2010 .)   -    (  2005 ),    . 
   "" .          . .. -     (    ).          1 .8. -      . 
  ,  -      ,            2008  (3   -   )?  ?         ?  4   . - !!!!

----------


## .

:Frown:    ?       :Smilie:

----------

> ?


  ...    ,     ,   ,    -      ..      ?   10-12 .. - -  ?  ?

----------

> ...    ,     ,   ,    -      ..      ?   10-12 .. - -  ?  ?


 6          .  ,      .

----------


## Myrks

,       ...
    ,     ,       ,   ....       ?

----------


## Myrks

?

----------

?

----------


## Myrks

..        ...  20...
       ?

----------


## ˸

> ?

----------

!  ! 
   ,       2006   ,         .          ( ),      2008, 2009  2010 .     ,      , / ..    ,     2008  2009   4    (),  3- ,   ;   2010 4 .    3-.     1000  ,   2008  2009   12000 !
1.      ()   2008  2009 ,     ,   ...     ,    .. , ,   . 
2.    3-.    .  (  )   ?         / ,      3-?
    ..

----------


## saigak

1.     .     .
2.

----------

(,    :Smilie:   )     : ,  *    .*  ,     100 .     -      :Frown:     ,  :       :Big Grin:  ?  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## svikh

, .119.   :Frown:

----------


## twins

> 100 .


    (    )   180  - 100 ,  181  -1000 .

----------


## .

-   1000.    180

----------


## ira-bagira

!     .   "   , 
      ".     : " / /
   "  .      (         50)?

----------

> "   ,   
>     ".


 



> : " / /
>    "  .


  ?



> (         50)?


    -    ?!

   . :



> ...
> 50 -      () 
> (      ),

----------


## ira-bagira

> ?
> 
>     -    ?!


,       :Frown: ...    ,     , ..      (   ).    " " -     ,     (       :Big Grin: ) 
  -     2010,   , , ,      .            . 50 ?

----------

> . 50?


 
  50   




> 


 -   :Smilie:  
    ,         .

----------


## magicshop

!
      2010,   ,     ,   ,     .      .     .

----------


## saigak

,   .

----------


## magicshop

1152017, ?

----------


## .



----------


## magicshop

!   )

----------


## finework

280 "        
 ,       
       ,
 (     50%)   "

,   ""     (+ )  2010 .  ,           2010 ?

  ,      :        ,         .    280        2010,  " "    ,     ,  ,   .  ,  ?

----------


## saigak

.   .  .

----------


## yrada

. 
  .  2010    .   /   .       .       2010        1151085 ( ()  ).    "   ,          ,       .    ( )"  .    .  .         .   .  .    .       .      .  , ..     ,       .     ""???   -       .   .    .   ,   " "

----------


## .

> ,          ,


    .        ,         :Wink: 
 :Frown:

----------

!     20/12/10,      .     ,   .                 ?

----------


## saigak

.       .
   ?  :Wink:

----------

.     10000.

----------


## Sweetlane

> !     20/12/10,      .     ,   .                 ?


 
.2 .55
"...2.        ,                .          .
*    ,      1   31 ,               ,    .*..."

----------

*Sweetlane*,   :



> 4. ,   2  3  ,   
>    ,       
>    .

----------


## Sweetlane

> *Sweetlane*,   :


  :Redface:

----------


## Olenyok

!
     .  2010   ,     ,  .
 ,    :
1.   (   1)      ( )?

2.  ()    1151085,    2 :   ?      24,     34?
.

----------


## saigak

2.

----------


## Olenyok

*saigak*,    !
  1  2011     ( ,    )  :
1.  ?

2.      - ?       ,         ?

----------


## saigak

-  .      ,   ,      (     ),    ,     .

----------


## Olenyok

,      :
 -    -  -  
 -             21          -     3     -        04
 -       25           -     0     -

----------

...     ? 

:   
              + 

 :   
                  + 
                (    )  
                (    )   + 
                (    )  
                (    )   + 

         +...
 ? ,   .

----------


## saigak

?

----------


## .

> +..


     ?

----------

,   ,         .       .     + -     ...

----------

saigak,  ,       .   ,   (, ),  .         .

----------


## saigak

.
  -  ....          -   .    .      -     .  - , ,    .    ..   .

----------


## Olenyok

** ,   : , ,  .

----------

saigak, Olenyok  !

  ,       .

----------


## saigak

.      .

----------


## sVeekey

,    , :

1)      (    )
2)   ,    
3) ,       ,         )))

   , ..          ,   , - .

   -     ,   (    )         ?              (      ,       )

    ,    ))

 :
1)      ,     ,     ?
2)      ,      ?   ?       -       500  ( ) ( -  ).
3)          , ..    .

4)      (    )    ,      :
 -
 -
 -  
 -  ,   
 -      1 

   ?

----------


## sVeekey

() ,    ,      ,           :Big Grin:

----------


## saigak

.     .   ? .  - .    .      !  ,    .        .
    ()  .      . - .   2     .
..            ?  ?

----------


## natvil

, .
    + .
         .
 ,       (  )?
    ,    .
 .

----------

.     01.03.2011. 11.03.2011    /,    ((((...  .  ,  1   :
1.      1 .
2.    , 1.1 ,  02,  1  2.

 ?  .

P.S.       ?... ((

----------

)))    01.04.2011,         01.04.2011?

----------


## saigak

- +   2.      .  -      50 ,   5 ,  6.....

----------


## ylia_1983

23.03.11,  - ".    ". 31.03.11      ,  01.04.11  -.    .     1 .2011,    20.04  ?   ?             ,      5 .     ?        ?    ,          ,    ?

----------


## saigak

20.04 .
 ?    ? ?      .

----------


## MadeLena

!   41 ,   ...
    2011.  -   ,  - .     ,    . ,  - ,  ,  ,  .   .   .
   , :
1.  20       
2.     
3.  -    ,    2-, 3-    
4.  4-  -
5.   3-

        -?
,  ! :Embarrassment:

----------


## ylia_1983

> 20.04 .


      .

----------


## Alsu_

,   2010     ,   1  2,        .    ?     ?         ,   ?  ,       4  2010 .

----------


## MadeLena

! 

    2011.  -   ,  - .     ,    . ,  - ,  ,  ,  .   .   .
   , :
1.  20       
2.     
3.  -    ,    2-, 3-    
4.  4-  -
5.   3-

        -?
,  ! :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

> 1.  20       
> 2.     
> 3.  -    ,    2-, 3-    
> 4.  4-  -
> 5.   3-


 :yes:       .

----------


## MadeLena

*saigak*, )))
     ...

     -    ,    -   "  \, ,   "        
1.    

2.   

      ... ...

      -  ....

----------


## saigak

> ... ...


,  :yes:

----------


## svikh

"...       -   , ,  (,  ,    ,  );" -     62.
     ""?

----------


## saigak

., .

----------


## MadeLena

,     ....      )))

----------


## 2007

> -    ,    -   "  \, ,   "


*MadeLena*,     ?    . 
   ,       .    .

----------

, ,  (  ):    - 2-    ?

----------


## svikh

> - 2-    ?


.

----------

.
     ,  .
  ,  1  ?

----------

> ,  1  ?


?  ?

 :yes:

----------

,  2010      ,  2011  -    .          1 . 2011 ?    - ... :Frown:

----------

.
    ,      ,        .

----------

..     ?   ,     ,   ,     ?           26.2

----------

?

----------

** ,   -          ,   ,    -     .   ,   .

         .

----------

!    -  .

----------

:Love:

----------


## saigak

> 


   . :Big Grin:

----------


## MadeLena

.....     . ,    -   ,   - ,                 ""  ...   ,     ""    ...
    .  ,         ....
 ,        ,  ,      -  :Wink:

----------


## saigak

MadeLena,  ::

----------


## Alenyonka

,  !
         .   ?
       ?     ?

----------

> ,  !
>          .   ?
>        ?     ?


   " (), , , "  "  ",          -

----------


## Alenyonka

:Wow:  !

----------


## oba5

,         
* - 
 - 

  ?*

:  -?

----------


## .

*oba5*,         ?      ,          :Frown: 
       ,    .       .     ,

----------


## oba5

:



*  .   ?*

----------

*oba5*,   .    ,   ))))

----------


## S.A.

- ,       ?   ...      ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


 :yes:  :Big Grin:

----------

,   ,    ,    ,       ,      .

----------

**,   :yes:

----------

,  :

  , . , -.  ,   -1151085      ???

  ,     ,      , ?

----------


## .



----------

.,  ,  (   )  :Smilie:

----------


## svetkin

, .
  .   ,        .-  ?      ?

----------


## Andyko

> .-  ?


;
        -

----------


## svetkin

> ;
>         -


.      ..
..   .    ?

----------


## Andyko

,    ,

----------


## svetkin

> ,    ,


..

----------

> ,   ,    ,    ,       ,      .


    (  )    , ?

----------

> (  )    , ?


 :yes:  . 346.23

----------

, !

 ,     (   4  2009.).

  01.01.2010  .   ,  ,  , ,  .

   ()   ( 3  2011.).    , - -   .

  ,    .

  1 (,    )  :
 ? -         ?

 , ,   ? +  3-  2011.?

-    :Confused:

----------

> 01.01.2010  .


      ?
*    ""?!

  ?



> 


  :yes: 



> :  ?


    -    ,
..  -   ,     .



> 


    -     



> 


 



> 


  -    .

 ,  :

----------

** , 



> ?
> *    ""?!


   .     .




> ?


,  , -     .




> -    .


     ("    ")

, ,  ,         .

     1      ?  3-    ?

----------

> .


 2009   ?




> ?  3-    ?


3- -  .

----------

> .
>  2009   ?


 2007 




> 3- -  .


       ?

----------

> ?


 :yes:

----------

** ,     :Smilie:

----------

!
, .
      1  2010 .     .     300  ,   , .  /       ,    . 
        ? ..         2010   2011.

----------

-         , ,   ?   ?

----------


## .

(       ),     .
     ,   .   -

----------


## margo34

, ! , .  ,  .   01.07.11 .,         .       9 .    ?   ,  ?

----------


## .

> 9 .


    .     3-   ,

----------


## saigak

",  ,   ,                    ,      .

  ()       10.07.2007  62.         08.08.2011  -4-3/12847@."   ....
  : " , ,   ,       ,     ,              , ,     ,   ,             (  ),        ,   ()       ( ).

 - ????  :Wow:    ???

----------

- ...80- -  ,    .



> [B],       ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .


     ?
 - ,     .       ,    .         .  ,        -  ,   .

----------


## saigak

> ,        -  ,   .


         : , , ...

----------

> : , , ...


   .  ,  ,           -        ,      .

----------


## svikh

. .   .
    ,    " 21 1 01",  " 21 3 01".
    1000  .119         .

    ,   ,    " ...  1 ...". .

    .       -  .     , ..  .119    5%    ,        ,     "...   1 000 ".

 ,  ,        "... ... ..."   " " -   (, , )  ?

----------


## .

*svikh*,     .  ,         ...      ?        .        1

----------


## svikh

> 1


,    :Smilie: .  01.
    , ..     1,   3, 6, 9, 0.
       - ,  ?

     .
.80 , .2, .2  ,     ;  .119    .
    -        (, ,  -      ,   ..)?

  .119 ?
 ,          (     )  ,          .120 . ,  ,     :  119,  126?

----------


## .

,     .    126 .  .120   ,    .     ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## svikh

> ,     .


  ,  ,    , :
        21  1 03
  25  2  - 
       ,              !   -  ,   . ,    :Smilie: 

 .120    .
      - .119.
        - .122.
       -  .120.
    .

,     ,      ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "     08.08.2011  -4-3/12847@."


    (  ,       ),             ,   .
  ?

----------


## saigak

-.     ....  :Wink:

----------


## Olga2309

,   , /  ,     ,      ?  ,      ?

----------


## Andyko

,      ;
  ,    ,

----------


## saigak

> ,    ,


  -   .    ,  .

----------


## Andyko

*saigak*, !

----------


## saigak

,  ..

----------

,       ,        ?             ? .

----------


## saigak

> 


  :yes: 



> 


  :yes:

----------

.          ,  /,  /    -     .    :     () ?

----------


## Andyko



----------



----------

" " -     -    ,   . -        ?

----------


## .

?

----------

.     - ,      30,        .

----------


## .

,    ,          .        
          ,       .

----------

-      ,    - .            ...

----------

> -      ,
>    - .


   - . 386 
   - . 373 




> ...


?

----------


## saigak

> ,    -


   .       .

----------


## 1235

!
, ,     2011.  2011 .   ,   /  .   20       ?

----------


## wikki7771

!   ,    2011 .-   .    ?

----------

*wikki7771*, ,       


*1235*,   ?

----------


## 1235

/...

----------

*1235*, "  /"?!  :Smilie: 

 ,       / -    (. 2, . 80  )

----------


## 007*

,     .    9  2011   ,   .  4   .
          1,2,3  2011 ?     4     ?

----------

> 1,2,3  2011 ?


""   9 ?
 .




> 4     ?


 :yes:

----------


## 1990

,  
     2005   2011     .             ?

----------


## saigak

> 


.    .




>

----------


## 1990

> .    .

----------


## Ac

, 1 .
 4    ,  .      (    ).

  ,       , ..     /? (    )

----------


## saigak

> /? (    )

----------


## OlikSm

1, 2       -  , 3     / -     , 4 -   .   (..     )  (..            )??

----------


## saigak

> 3     /


    , ..      ( )

----------

2011,      ,     .   ,     ?

----------

**,  - ,     .
3- - 

   ?

----------


## ryzhenata

,    (    ),    .   ()    .         (      ).        ()  .            -      ,   .

----------


## OlikSm

*ryzhenata*,        .   ,

----------

!!!       ()
       . 030,040,050    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> !!!       ()
>        . 030,040,050    ?


 .

----------


## saigak

> -      ,   .


 .

*OlikSm*,  ... ...  :Frown:

----------


## ANGEYKA

!      .    2007,   ,  ,  .    .     ,   ..

----------


## Andyko



----------


## lik262006

!
  !
       .     .      ?

----------


## saigak

> 





> ?


 ?

----------

,   ,     ,   . ,   ,     ,     ?

----------


## saigak

-.    ,    .

----------


## nalog77

16        . 
    ,                 .
             .

----------


## Kucherina

, ,    ,   ,    ,         ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

,   10.12.2009 ,     ,    , /    ,          ,   ,       .          50% .    .  :
1)        2011 .,  , -1  ,             1 , , 9 , .
2)  2010 .     ,  , -1  ,             1 , , 9 , .      ,     .
3)  2009 .     2009 .,  ,    ,     -  .    .....

----------


## saigak

> 50%


  100%.     .




> 1 , , 9 , .







> 1 , , 9 , .      ,     .


,   .




> 2009 .


   2010,      ...

----------



----------


## smith777

!
 : 
1.        2012.         -    .      , /   ,    /     .    ,    1  2012  ?
2.  .1 ,      ?    ?  ( )     - ? 
3. ,       (  , ) -   ,   .     (   ),         .      ?       ?
4.       - .1, .2. ?

  !

----------


## .

1. 
2.   
3.        
4.

----------


## .

20    ,

----------


## smith777

. ,  ! 
          (,           2013 !).
     ...

----------


## SvetlanaN86

.   :        2011-2012   ,     ,         200.     () . .           .  .

----------

> 200.


  ?!  ? ?



> () . .


     , 



>

----------


## SvetlanaN86

2011   / .   200.    .

----------

*SvetlanaN86*,   2011   .

..    / (. . 2, . 80  ),
 , ..

----------


## SvetlanaN86

.
..            1152017?   -  ?

----------

> 1152017?






> -  ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=436183

----------


## SvetlanaN86

! :Big Grin:

----------


## SvetlanaN86

, ,  .   ,          2  3 ,        200. 
  !!!!!

----------


## .

*SvetlanaN86*,   ?         .     .         ,    
      ?

----------


## SvetlanaN86

.              1152017. ..    ,      2011       /.      ,      ,        .     .

----------


## .

*SvetlanaN86*,        .

----------


## SvetlanaN86

1152017     ,  ?  -  ?           ,     ? ?

----------

*SvetlanaN86*,            ,   
    ,    (. 4.11 ),
        (. 346.14  )



> ,         2  3


.  
         (. 2.12 )

----------


## Cheese

!
 , .     .    ,      ,    2011     .    .        2010,2011,    . 
    :  -  1  2011   2011         :Wow:  , ,   -?    .  , ,  -    .  :Wow:     ,     .    ?

----------


## .

> , ,  -


      .
   - ?      ?

----------


## Cheese

> 


 ,    :yes: 
    ,   .
    , ,      ,       .    , ..       .
   ?      ?

----------


## .

- -  .      ,  -      ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Cheese

:Smilie:  !         :yes:

----------


## 15

! , :

 (  )  29.11.11, / ,   , ,  ,   ,-
   20.01.12 , ?
              ?

----------

> ,


 ""     ,    :yes:

----------


## 15

!

----------

, ,      ,        -           .     ?

----------

**,     =>

----------

. /   .     .     ?

----------

> .


    ?!
   " "   




> /


?      ?

----------

,   . /   ,    .

----------

**, ,      ,     :yes: 

  ,

----------

1230  10 000,      1310?

----------

http://mvf.klerk.ru/f1otchet/f1.htm

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## more888

,       , 2     ,        2   ,   -  .   -   .     ,  .   .      2011   ?? .

----------


## .

,    .    3- ( , )  
       ,   .

----------


## -

. 
   6% (  -. -)        20  2012 
    .  :yes:

----------


## saigak

> 6% (  -. -)        20  2012


 -    ?   .

----------


## -

> -    ?   .


 :Dezl:    ,

----------


## 78

!!! 

   ()     1  ????   /   .

----------


## .



----------


## 78

.     ,       ( ) ???       ??

----------


## -

> .     ,       ( ) ???

----------

> ,       ( ) ?


, . 346.23 

   N -4-3/12847@  08.08.11

----------


## 78

, !!!!     !!!

----------


## 15

!
, ,-
   1 .2012 .

    () -3,  -01.

       () -3,  ,
    .
  ?

.

----------

> .


, .

----------

?  ,   ,      ?

----------

> 


   .  (. 2, . 80  )




> ,   ,      ?


 ,
      ""

----------

,       ???   2011    ??  
   ,    ,     ?

----------

> ?


 
  -  (    )



> 2011    ?


 



> ,    ,     ?


,

----------



----------


## Derien

2011 .  ,  -     ,   .    ,   ,          .   2011 .     .       1 . 2012 .,    ,      ,       ?..

----------


## .

,   
  ,      
3-   2011 ?

----------


## Derien

,  30  )  ,   ,    ,    ,  ?

----------


## .

,        ,   ,     (   ,    , )

----------


## Derien

,     -     ,    .    !

----------


## Pavel78

.

, ,   .   1. 2012  .       . .   /    .   ,            ().    ,    ,   ,    . !

----------


## Andyko



----------


## ZZZhanna

> .
> 
> , ,   .   1. 2012  .       . .   /    .   ,            ().    ,    ,   ,    . !


           ,   .

----------


## Pavel78

> ,   .


 .        :      ()?

----------


## Andyko

*Pavel78*,        ;
     ,      .

----------


## Pavel78

!!!

----------

6%     ,

----------

**, http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=436183

----------


## palan

, ,      2009  2012.   .   ,   .

----------


## saigak

-      3-.  2009  2010 - -2  .

----------


## palan

- .       -1151001. , :
1.           ,            ()      1151085?
2.      1151085,        ?

----------


## cat-in-net

!
    ,   ..    21.02.2012,      ,    .    ,           (?) 
           ()  .. 
    ??  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

*palan*,      .

----------


## Andyko

*cat-in-net*,

----------

,  

       ,  2011    .
     -       20   .   ,   20 ,    .

        ,     2          .
, .

----------

> ,    2


 :yes:

----------

> 


  , 

    , .
    ,    ,     .
 ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


    (    )          30 ,         ?

----------

,  ? .       ,   .

----------

,     ))))

----------


## saigak

-   .

----------


## oba5

?       2  .  ?

----------


## Andyko

20

----------


## saigak

oba5,           ...

----------


## oba5

, ,

----------


## Angelius

.  .   ,    2012,        .  ,       .     ,   ,        ,     .   , ?   ,       2- ,             ?

----------


## saigak

> , ?







> ?


,

----------


## Angelius

. .             ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## 13rus

,       2- ,             ?[/QUOTE]

   ,    .   -       /    (   ).

----------

, .   .           .  .       . ,  , /    /.      ,   ?     ,  .   .    ,     ? .

----------


## Andyko

** ,

----------


## Angelius

> ,    .   -       /    (   ).


     , -     .   . .

----------

> ** ,


        ( ?,    ?     ?

----------


## .

** ,     ,        .      ?    ?

----------

.     ?

----------


## saigak

.       .

----------

,   .       .   ,         .     .  ?    ?   .    ?

----------


## saigak

> .  ?


 . .




> ?


   ,   .       ,   .        (  ),      -   .




> .    ?


.

----------


## Palinna

,    .     ,    ?

----------

*Palinna*,   ? 

*

----------


## saigak

> .     ,    ?


         ?
  . -       ,     . .

----------


## Svet_8312

!       ...         :Smilie:   ,  2    (  )  . 1  2012    ,        ;      .         , , ,     ,       .
:    ,      .    ,       2  (  ),     . 
PS:   ,       (..  ).

----------


## Svet_8312

, , ! :Dezl:

----------


## Svet_8312

[QUOTE=Svet_8312;53749754]        ; 
      (  ),

----------


## saigak

> 


   , ..     ,        ,    ,        .




> ,


    - .




> ,       (..  ).


     ....      .

----------


## Svet_8312

.   2        :Mad:

----------


## Svet_8312

,    . 




> 


 (      ),      ,     ,      ...       ,  "        ".

----------


## .

> (      ),


  .       ,      , ..     .      ,

----------


## saigak

> 2


   ?      ....      ,     ..

----------

,       ,    ,   ( )         -?

----------

> 


    "    "

   - ,    2-    .
*    ,

----------


## saigak

> *    ,


. :yes:

----------


## Svet_8312

> .       ,      , ..     .


   - .        .            :  : "     ,    " 
   : "   ,   1  2012        26.6,     ,   45.4,    ,  , ..      "




> ,


    ,    .

----------


## Svet_8312

> Svet_8312  
>   2       
>    ?      ....      ,     ..


      45.4 ( ),      26.6 ( ),       +        .

----------


## Svet_8312

> 


  :Confused:

----------


## Andyko

*Svet_8312*,          ,   ,,     ,     ;
      ,

----------


## Svet_8312

> ,   ,,     ,     ;
>       ,


    .     ,       ,      2-  -  .    ,  ,           .    ?  ,    ,   -           ,       .  ...   ,        ,   ,      ,   .       ,    .

----------


## Andyko

> ,    .


  ,

----------


## Svet_8312

> ,


      " ".      -   :Smile:        ,          ( -       )    ,     ,  ,     (         :Smilie: ),    - , , ,     .26.3  ...

----------


## .

*Svet_8312*,      .       ,       ,         ,        ,   .  -?  :Frown:  




> - , , ,     .26.3  ...


 .       .    ,        26.3    :Smilie:  
:         .      ,         :Wink:          ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -


 




> ,     ,  ,


...       :Big Grin:            ,   ,        




> 2-  -  .


  ,  ,  ,  




> ,  ,


   ""     ,              .   ,        .

----------

!     2012. ,  .    ?       .     ?       ?

----------


## .

,   .   ,

----------

!

----------

> *Svet_8312*,      .       ,       ,         ,        ,   .  -?  
> 
>  .       .    ,        26.3    
> :         .      ,                 ,


1.  ,  ,       .   .
2.  ,      .
3.  ,       .
4.  1  2012 .   ,  .

----------


## Svet_8312

> 1.  ,  ,       .   .
> 2.  ,      .
> 3.  ,       .
> 4.  1  2012 .   ,  .


   .        :Smilie:

----------


## urlica

01.07.12,    :
 13.07.12 -     
 20.07.12 -        
 20.07.12  -     
 30.07.12  -       
 30.07.12 -    
 30.07.12 -       
 15.08.12 -  -1   

      01.07.12      ,  :            ,      20.07.12   .


> !     2012. ,  .    ?       .     ?       ?

----------


## saigak

> 01.07.12      ,  :            ,      20.07.12   .


  ?

----------


## urlica

.     ,  ,         (          ),            . 26.3   (.  346.29  346.21). 

         ,               ,          .             . 

          ,               ,            (   )         . ,                .         30.04.12 (. 2 . 346.23  )    ,        .

  :  1.             ; 2.                 (       .1 .4 .81  ); 3.              (     10  - . 3  78  ); 4.     46        ,         ,     ; 5.             ,     ,  ,    .





> !       ...          ,  2    (  )  . 1  2012    ,        ;      .         , , ,     ,       .
> :    ,      .    ,       2  (  ),     . 
> PS:   ,       (..  ).

----------


## urlica

,    01.07.12,  III  2012 .    II  2012. 


> ?

----------


## urlica

,        ?

----------


## urlica

,    :
 13.07.12 -     
 20.07.12 -        
 20.07.12  -     
 30.07.12  -       
 30.07.12 -    
 30.07.12 -       
 15.08.12 -  -1   
  ,  .    ,   750       .




> 01.07.12,    :
>  13.07.12 -     
>  20.07.12 -        
>  20.07.12  -     
>  30.07.12  -       
>  30.07.12 -    
>  30.07.12 -       
>  15.08.12 -  -1   
> 
>       01.07.12      ,  :            ,      20.07.12   .

----------


## .

> ,    01.07.12,  III  2012 .


     2 ,   50%         .  .     ,         50%,            .      ,         2 



> 13.07.12 -


  16 .
       .    :yes:

----------


## urlica

15     .                 . ,   ,        ,    ,     15         .

  ,    -  2012        50%  ,  ,     .      ,    . 



> 2 ,   50%         .  .     ,         50%,            .      ,         2 
>   16 .
>        .

----------

> 15     .


. 4 212-

----------

!  ,   ?   2011    , 6%.      ,  ))              2011.    ? ()   ()  ? !

----------


## ZZZhanna

,       ,  , , ,   ,        .

----------


## saigak

> ()

----------

,     ,          20.07.2011 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 20.07.2011 .


  .

----------

,    ,     ,    ,   ,         \.  ,   ,        ,      ,       ,     ,    .

----------

** ,   ,    .

----------

,    -    (,  ,  -  ..)

----------

,  1  2    .   (      /    /   )/        .              ,   3    .       .    ,   4      ,   .?

----------

**,

----------


## nak116

,      ,  ,   (   ),  /     ,    2012 ?

----------

*nak116*,         ?   -   .

----------


## nak116

.   ,         .   21.01,       ...      ,

----------

> 


     ?                     - .

----------


## nak116

,     2012 .: 
1.    20.01.2013
2.   .  21.01.2013
3.   +    29.03.2013 .
4.   5.02.2013 .
5.   01.04.2013 .

+1.1   15.01.2013 .

----------

,     2012 .: 
1.    *21*.01.2013
2.   .  21.01.2013
3.   +    29.03.2013 .* -    ???    .,        2013* 
4.   *15*.02.2013 .
5.   01.04.2013 . - *,     ?*

+1.1   15.01.2013 .

----------


## nak116

!    !

    ()    2011 .,  ..    2012 . (),      ?

----------

,    ,    ,    (     )

----------


## 33rus

!    , , ,  . 
. 
  ,  3   ,      , ..    .        )           ,        , .   ,     ()  ?     , .

----------


## saigak

> ()  ?


          .




> 






> ,        ,

----------


## Luna_26

,  .    .   ,        3 " ()  - 0?
   4 " "  ?

----------

*Luna_26*,       :  ()    ,

----------


## MYulia

,       -        ,  ?

----------

*MYulia*, ,      ,       ,   .

----------


## MYulia

,    ,

----------


## Andyko



----------


## saigak

> ,    ,


     ?

----------

.

    6% .   2012    .

    .
1.   .
2. -1151085  ()

----------


## saigak

> 2. -1151085  ()


.    -1152017     ,

----------

!
      15%  ,  ,           ,      .   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      .


 :yes:

----------


## olga_mayskaya

?    ?    ?))))

----------


## .



----------


## olga_mayskaya

> 


   ....   ...
3-     ?

----------


## saigak

> 3-     ?







> ....


   ....

----------


## olga_mayskaya

> ...
> 
>    ....


    .... 2011  ,   ,       .........    ....

----------


## 79

:       2009 .    ,  /  .   2012 .: 4-, -1+   ,     (  2-),    ,       ( 1152017)    48  20.04.11 .?

----------

* 79*,   .      20.01

----------


## 79

> * 79*,   .      20.01


   20.01.  .    ?

----------

* 79*,

----------


## 79

> * 79*,


..  1152017            .  20.04.11 .  48   01.04.2013 .?

----------


## saigak



----------


## anutaka

!
 ,   , 2011    , ... ,    ...   ,   (    )?
       ,  4500(((
      ?   ?

----------


## 2007

> (    )?


     (+ )     160 .     ,               "".





> ?


      .
 ,      .

----------


## anutaka

> .
>  ,      .


     (, )    ,     (
 :Frown: ((

----------


## saigak

> (, )    ,     (


 ....   ?  3-  2011 ?

----------


## olga_mayskaya

,

----------


## anutaka

> ....   ?  3-  2011 ?


    ((

----------


## 2007

> ((


  4      4  2011 , 4      4  2012 ,  3-  2011  2012 .
     1  2013  3-  2013.
      9000 .
               ?

----------


## anutaka

> 4      4  2011 , 4      4  2012 ,  3-  2011  2012 .
>      1  2013  3-  2013.
>       9000 .
>                ?


,      (
  (((

----------


## 2007

> (((


  9   .  :Frown:

----------


## anutaka

> 9   .


         ?   0 ...    1000 ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


,    1000 .

----------



----------


## anutaka

> ,    1000 .


             ?

----------


## anutaka

> 


            ?

----------


## vvvvvv

! , ,     2012  (    15%),  1       .    - 2012  ,    ,      -  ?   ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

> 2012  (    15%),  1       .


       .    01.01.2013

----------


## olga_mayskaya

> .    01.01.2013


 ?....       ...()

----------


## Andyko

;
   ;

----------


## olga_mayskaya

> 


     ...    ?        200,   -1000.... :Frown:

----------


## olga_mayskaya

> ,      (
>   (((


                 ,   ,   200!!!!!

----------


## saigak

*olga_mayskaya*,    ,      200 ?   ?

----------


## olga_mayskaya

> *olga_mayskaya*,    ,      200 ?   ?


     ...   "-",???((((  ,   (((

----------


## olga_mayskaya

> *olga_mayskaya*,    ,      200 ?   ?


    126..?

----------


## saigak

*olga_mayskaya*, - ,   -   !




> 


   - .

----------


## olga_mayskaya

> *olga_mayskaya*, - ,   -   !
> 
> 
>    - .


  ... :"     ???    200,   -1000!!!     !!!",       ...  ,   ,   ...     ,  .....

     ,,   .

----------


## saigak

.        ....  112    ....    - ....

----------


## saigak

*olga_mayskaya*,  ....  ...

----------


## olga_mayskaya

> *olga_mayskaya*,  ....  ...


 ,!

----------

!  ,            ,   /    1  2013     () ,      .     ?      ,   ?

----------


## olga_mayskaya

> !  ,            ,   /    1  2013     () ,      .     ?      ,   ?

----------


## .

.   . 
     -          .

----------

!

----------

,    ,      /    ?

----------


## .

,

----------

!    !

----------


## 2013

!   !    , 
      1  (  ,     , ).   .
           ,    .   ?   .

----------


## Oksj

, 15%,  14.05.2013,   /     / ().     ,        (     / )?

----------


## Oksj

,   .

----------


## 2007

>

----------


## saigak

> 1  (  ,     , )


.        1   . (    .)
        .




> ,    .   ?


 ....





> 


,     .

----------

,        (),  
   ?      ,   .         ,  10,             ?      ?     ?

----------


## 147852

: 
   6  .     2013   .          .    ? .

----------


## .

.    .

----------

> .   .


  ?

----------


## .

80 .    "  ".   .

----------


## olga_mayskaya

> : 
>    6  .     2013   .          .    ? .


  2013 ??   ?
   .,     ) , .

----------


## saigak

> 2013 ??   ?


       .

----------


## 147852

> .    .


.

----------


## 147852

> 2013 ??   ?
>    .,     ) , .


  .

----------

> 80 .    "  ".   .


    ?

----------


## .

- ,

----------

,   .   ,  ,  ,  :




> () ,        ,         , ..     ,    , -       .
> 
>    ,   ,           ,       .  ,     ()      200 . ( 2  2010  - 50 ), *     ,      * .             ,      1000  ( 2  2010  - 100 )       ,        .

----------


## .

**,         ))  ,    "  "  :Smilie:  
,      .            . ..   .126 .

----------

-      .      ,      - .

----------


## .

,   ?           ,         ,   .
   .

----------

?    ?
      ,  , ,   ,    -     ,            /.

----------


## .

> ?


..              ? ))



> , ,   ,    -


        .

----------

,  -      .

----------

,    ,        ,   22  2013 ,   ,     :Smilie:

----------


## ruzina

23

----------


## ruzina

1.        ,  ,   46 
2.         2013 .  2014 .      ()

----------


## .

> 1.        ,  ,   46 
> 2.         2013 .  2014 .      ()

----------


## PepsiBel

18.2   ,   "    ..."   : 1. , 2. , 3   .,    .      20   .    ,   02.12.2013.  2013       .     ,     ,        ?

----------


## .

.

----------

!         .        .      2014.       ?          . .

----------


## .

,    /  ?

----------


## saigak

> 


  ?

----------

> ?


.   . ..    ,  .  ,    ... :Hmm:

----------

26-       1- , :  ,    .      ,  .    - ,     ?

----------


## .



----------


## saigak

> . ..    ,  .


       ? :Wink:

----------

> ?


,     .    5   100   /    .    0. .. , .       ,    ?

----------

> ?


,     .    5   100   /    .    0. .. , .       ,    ?

----------


## saigak

> ,    ?


.       .

----------

> .       .


  :Girl Angel: . , -     .

----------


## YULIY N

.   :        ,                  ?

    , ,  ,-

----------


## .

.   ,       ...

----------

.
  , , .
    25   ,       (-).     .   ,   ( )      ?   , -       .  ...?
       , .
 ,   ...

----------


## saigak

> ,   ( )      ?







> , .

----------

saigak, !

----------


## YULIY N

> .   ,       ...


  . ,  ..   , ,   :    ,   ?

----------


## saigak

> ,   ?


.    .

----------


## 07

,            -    .
    ,     .        ...             1 .,        ?    ?

  ,     . ,  ,    2013    ... (      ,   !          ...)         /?

----------


## 2007

> ,            -    .
>     ,     .


.





> 1 .,        ?


    .      .

----------


## saigak

> ,


 




> ,    2013    ..


    ,   




> 1 .,        ?


.

----------


## 07

!!  :Smilie:

----------

,    ( )   . , ,        ? (   ,    ,      ) -  -??!! :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

.

----------

! . 23  ?

----------


## mvf

""?

----------

> ""?


  ,      (    )

----------


## mvf

-346.23.

----------

!

----------


## Clipsa

.
,  ,    .
 , ...
  .    .  ?
   ,       ,    ,   (     ) - "  ".
  ?   -      ?
.

----------


## .

*Clipsa*,     .       ?

----------


## Clipsa

> *Clipsa*,     .       ?


   . 
  .     ? ,        2013  ???
      ,      .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Clipsa

> .


.      ?  ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


?     ...

----------

/          .       ?

----------


## .



----------


## YULIY N

> /          .       ?


       -     ,

----------

> -     ,


       - :Wink:

----------

> 


 :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

1   , ?         ,   ?

----------


## .

.  1000

----------


## saigak

> .  1000


      .

----------

> .

----------


## saigak

.... :Big Grin:

----------

> ....


        ""?

----------

,    ?  :  62  10.02.07 ?   )

----------


## YULIY N

> 


     ,  .
    ,       ()

----------


## .

**,   ,     ? ))

----------

> **,   ,     ? ))


    ,   7   ))

----------


## YULIY N

> ,   7   ))


  ,      ,         \!
 ,   ,

----------


## X

,      ))  ,     ,      ,

----------


## X

?

----------


## .



----------

, ,   ,         ,      ,     ?

----------


## saigak

,

----------

> , ,   ,         ,      ,     ?


 4. 2011    .        ,         ?

----------

, , .
    14,  10000   ,      \ 10000.  01.07.14,    50%  .
  ?          2 ,        2 ?

----------


## .

.   1 ,    3    2

----------


## YULIY N

> 4. 2011    .        ,         ?


      ?

----------

! , ,      ?    ,    , ..

----------


## .

.

----------

> ?

----------


## IrinaUl

!        -    ,  ,     1- .      , ,   1-    .        ,       .    ,    2-    ?

----------


## .

> ,   1-    .


      .

----------


## saigak

> 2-    ?


.    1  .

----------


## IrinaUl

> .


        1- ,  ?

----------


## saigak

,        ,      3  .      ,    .

----------


## IrinaUl

> ,        ,      3  .      ,    .


  . .

----------


## Alm

> 3


        ,    2 .

        - ,   .
  -  ,   .
    1 .  ,       -    4      1

----------


## .

> ,    2 .


        .       ,      .

----------


## Alm

> ,      .


, ,  .
 :

,       ...,     **   ,      ()  .

----------


## ***

, ,   15  2014 ,  ,      \ -     .  ,   2   ,   . 
    2 .?

----------


## .

*****,     ,     .  ?

----------


## ***

, ! !  :Smilie:

----------

,  ,    - 2-   ..    2- ?     ?

----------


## 2007

> - 2-   ..


        ?
  ,    ( )        ?

----------

,     01.07

----------


## 2007

> ,     01.07


    ?
      .

----------

3  ...  ,     ..    ?

----------


## 2007

> 3  ...


   31.03.14,    2       ,     3 =0.
    .    .    ,   .

----------

!!!

----------

,        , :
     -     .
     :
1.              10 .. (  ,  ,    )  -     20 000 
2.        ,   (   )           , ..    10 000.
   .

         -        ,  .?

----------


## .

,       . 
   .  ?           ?

----------

> ,       . 
>    .  ?           ?


    :
2.      20 000 ( )    
        .
     :
           ,
  100 ()      10 000 ( )
 },.

  :
1.       
    ,     , 
  ,    .6.1 ,2  .26    08.02.0l
Ns14- <    >.
2.            
 .
3.     50%  ,   10 000 (
) ,  ,   .
4.          
    .

----------


## .

**,     ,        .       ,       ?  :Smilie:  
       .

----------

> **,     ,        .       ,       ?  
>        .


     ))))
,          -   .
  ,   .  .   .
..      ,    .    .
     -   ,           -     .
    -      .
     - ..        .

----------


## 2007

> ..        .


    .   ,    .

----------


## .

,    ?

----------

> .   ,    .


  ,  ,  .



> ,    ?


   ?

----------

(),        .

----------


## saigak

> ,    ?


,        ...



> ,   .  .   .
> ..      ,    .    .





> ))))


          ?       ...      ...

----------


## .

> .


 ,  ?

----------

> ,  ?


  ?
..     ?
        ?

----------


## .

- . 
     ,

----------

> - . 
>      ,


. !

----------


## lsb1983

,

, ,        .  16  .  ?

----------


## 2007



----------


## lsb1983

> 


    .

----------


## mirka

,         2014 .        3,  .        6,     ?

----------

,        /,  2 .    ?

----------

!
, .  1 .  ,      ,            ,     .       ? !

----------


## .

.

----------

> ,         2014 .        3,  .        6,     ?




1 -  
   	  21   3   0 1 

   	  25   3   - - 


6 -  
   	  21   3   0 2 

   	  25   6   - - 




9 -  
   	  21   3   0 3 

   	  25   9   - - 



-  
   	  21   3   0 4 

   	  25   0   - -

----------


## 73

! , . ,      ,  - .  ,   - ,     .  (    ,   ).
      2 .  1    ,        1  .         (   ). ,   ,     .      ,    ? 
   ,    ""  "?           ?   ,  / ...

----------


## .

> ,    ?

----------


## innari

,    .   , ..       . :Wow:         -  "",  .

----------


## saigak

> ..


,    ? :Smilie:

----------


## alexstrel

> 


    ,      .
  ,     ,       .

----------


## saigak

> ,      .


,    ,   .... :Frown:

----------

,            ,     -   , ?       ,      /       ? ?

----------


## .

**,        .   ,    .

----------

> **,        .   ,    .


  )), ),   -,    .         ))

----------


## innari

> ,    ?


 .  ,           .

----------


## saigak

. ...

----------

,  1,2,3,4  2013 .?

----------


## Storn



----------

?

----------


## .

.

----------


## -25

.

      3      \,       .       . 
     ?   ,      ?

----------


## .

> ,      ?

----------

!  :     ,         1500 . (    ).     ?

----------


## .



----------


## svetuochek

.
,      2014.,   ,   ,        . 
        ?

----------


## 2007

> ?

----------


## svetuochek

..     ,    ,    ,     ?

----------


## 2007

,

----------

,    2  -        ,       ,   (  )  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2  -


 -    ,    .2 -   ,        ,   .

----------

! 
 :    ,     ,        ,   /    ;        . 
:             ?   , ,   , .

----------


## 2007

> ?   , ,   , .


 
        - .         /.

----------



----------

?

----------


## 2007

> ?

----------


## 88

!
     :      .   .               .    ,        .     .
           .     .   .            ,      ,     . 
  ,    .  3 . 
      ?   ?

----------


## Storn

, 1000

----------


## 88

?    3   ?   2-      4 ?

----------


## saigak

.   3 .        .

----------


## Ellis Mrrrrr

!
,     2014.,   ,    .    ?       .?  3-?

----------


## 2007

> ?       .?


 
-    .
      ?

----------


## Ellis Mrrrrr

.  .

----------


## Ellis Mrrrrr

> 


   ,   ?

----------


## 2007

> ,   ?


  .

----------

.        .       2014 -    ,    ,     ,  .   ,            .     ,      ?  .  .

----------


## .

,

----------



----------


## zorro_z

"--".
 2013     , ..  2013  . 
 2014    ,       ,    2014    (       ).
1)     -      ?
2)    (   ),    ,     .
3) -       (     ?   ?).

----------


## saigak

> ?


  .    





> (   )







> -       (     ?   ?).


.      .

----------


## ura1960

> ,


          ,  .    ?   "" ?

----------


## saigak

.  . ..  :Frown:

----------

,    6%  2014   ,  /   .  ?    ? (. )

----------

**, .

----------

,     ,    ()

----------


## hiker

> .   3 .        .


       .      -   ,  /  :Smilie: /.    .         150..   ,          /3*4=12/.  -  12 .. .     2014    .   -  .    ,    ,

----------


## saigak

4?
 1000  . ..

----------

!
,        2  2014 ,   .        -   ;  /         .    1  2015     ?
.

----------


## .

/

----------

> /


..      /  ,    ,     ,   2  2014  .   ?

----------


## nalog77

.
       /,    /    .

----------


## innari

.         .       (        ).     1-   ,     ?   / ,   .

----------


## .

,

----------


## innari

*.*, !!!

----------


## AleSamokh

!    ,      ,    7  (,   ).  2014     ,    0.  1 . 2015    -    1  3.         ,      ?  - ?

----------


## .

> ,


 .

----------


## AleSamokh

,     ?      .... :Cray:  :Cray:  :Cray:

----------


## AleSamokh

1       ?           3 ,     ,     .

----------


## AleSamokh

--

----------

> 1       ?           3 ,     ,     .


1.       2 -  ,     .

2.   3   5  1  ,  . 
1 ,       . ,            .

3.     5-90, /  .     9 ,   .

4.    1,      -, . Tester: "  ".

----------

> --


   -  .

----------


## AleSamokh

> -  .


,  ,  1 ,       ....    ,     ,   ,   ....       7   ,  ....

----------


## Angelina V

!
,         100 .    1 -  .   , -  ..  100    /  ..
     100 )
     ,   ....
    ,  .          ?
           100  ?
       ,   ?      100  ?

----------


## .

> ,   ....


.       . 




> ,   ?

----------


## ,

, ,       106       4 .2014 - .00.2014?       ,    .04.2014

----------


## .

*,* ,       .     ,

----------

!    !!!
 2014     / (  ),  ,  .

 1  14   . .   : 
  -    .,      ,   ,    ... (.. .              ).     , ..       (    ).

  :   ,     (  -   )   2-  3(4),   . --  ? 
 ,      ,    ,    ,  ? 

    ,     (..     ),        , ?...

   ,    /,           ,      .          ? (..   ,      ?)

 :     ,  (     )?
 !!!

----------

**,         ,      - 

   2

----------

> .
>        /,    /    .


,        .  ,      ( ), ...        ?

----------


## saigak

**,  .      .           . ..

----------


## ,

> *,* ,       .     ,


,         .

----------


## Gulera

!    1               ,      .        ?

----------


## 2007

> 1               ,      .







> ?

----------


## .

,      ,   / .   ,     ,   , /-        .   ,       ?      ? :Frown:

----------


## saigak

.     .

----------

!
           :      ?

----------


## .



----------


## Angelina V

!
       :
1)  ""     2015 .       .
       . 
     .
      (  )   ()   ,      ?   ?     (  ), ?

2).  ""      2014 . 2  3   .
 4  2014    , (   100   /)       -      ,
  ,            100  ..  ,   ( "" )    ,  .       4  2014       ???    ,  .            ?         4  2014.?

----------


## .

> (  )   ()   ,      ?   ?


  .    ? ))




> 4  2014       ???    ,  .


.  ,

----------


## Angelina V

,         ?          1 .?
   = ,     1 .?

----------


## .

1000 .

----------


## Angelina V

!

----------


## Angelina V

,     4  2014        ?    ? ?

----------


## Angelina V

, !
  .   2014 .  .
 4  2014       ,     , /    ,      (/     ).
      ...     4 = 2014 .
 1  2015    ,       .
  1  2015    ?         ?

----------


## 2007

> 1  2015    ,       .
>   1  2015    ?


  .    ,   +

----------


## Angelina V

.   ,      ....  2    !
   1       ?

----------


## .

> 2    !


   1 -  .   2 ?

----------


## saigak

> ,     4  2014        ?    ? ?

----------


## .

1     2014     .   . 2   .        ,          ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


.    , ..   ,  .

----------


## .

> 1     2014     .   . 2   .        ,          ?


.

----------

... . .     (  .,   .)

----------


## Ellis Mrrrrr

/?

----------



----------


## Ellis Mrrrrr

.      .

----------

"0" \

----------


## Ellis Mrrrrr

31      .

----------

///?        . 
   ...   3-, \ , ..        "" 31.03.16 ?

----------


## Ellis Mrrrrr

,    ?

----------

100%

----------


## saigak

> .      .


          . 
   .

----------


## saigak

> ///?        . 
>    ...   3-, \ , ..        "" 31.03.16 ?


   +         ?    ,    .

----------


## Ellis Mrrrrr

> +      3   ?


3-.   3-

----------


## saigak

> 3-.   3-


.    ,    . 
  :        ?

----------


## Ellis Mrrrrr

> :        ?


    .       20.01   




> 31      .

----------

..    ..    ...         .

----------


## saigak

> ..    ..    ...         .


 . ..     ?       .

----------

26,2,    ++   ...  1151085

----------


## Ellis Mrrrrr

08.08.2011 N -4-3/12847@
  ,     .

,     ,          ,   :      ,      -  ?

----------

.. 6           ,       .             -  3-      .      ...     (  ,     ) ....        ?

----------


## saigak

,    .     .       .         ?

----------



----------


## .

**,       
   .   .      .      , .     ,    .

----------

.   2009 .   ,       (  .    ).    .        ,   )

----------


## _

!  .
   .
  .    2015 .   , /  .      .
      2015    ? 
.

----------


## saigak

.    ,  .

----------


## _

> .    ,  .


)  !

----------


## Kassa82

-  ,          2015    -
-        ?
-   20    30 ?
!

----------


## 2007

> ?


.     ,    .  30.04.16

----------


## Kassa82

!

----------

, , ...       2015.         .   2015   ,     ,  -        .      ,     .        4      ?     ,     .   ,       ...

----------

> , , ...       2015.         .   2015   ,     ,  -        .      ,     .        4      ?     ,     .   ,       ...


 !     !    ..      2015 ,     ()  2015 :
          ;
      ,    .
       . ()
.

----------


## .

- ,    .

----------

> - ,    .


    ! .
  ?
-   ?

----------


## olga_mayskaya

.   .

----------


## .

> ?


        .    ,      .

----------

!

----------


## TiliaP

! , ,   :  ( )   4 . 2015.,  .
1.     ?  ,      ? 
2.     ?     ?

----------


## .



----------


## TiliaP

, ..  .
  :    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## TiliaP

, .!

----------


## margoline

!    !   !     -15%.  ,      80 .     12 .  .    .      -    .  1000   4 .  ,     .        . ,      ?  ,       ,   9 .   4      2015 .  ,             15 .     ,  ?  !

----------


## .

*margoline*,        ?    .     ,    - ,      . 
       4 ,   ((

----------


## margoline

*.*,     ,    ..  ,       .   ,     ?   ?

----------


## .

*margoline*,          ? Ÿ    .   ,  - -  .
     ,         .

----------


## margoline

*.*, !   !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


 ,      . , ,      .

----------

.        2015,           .     2015     ,    :
1)     ?
2)          -3?
3)        ?
4)   ,        ?
 !)

----------


## .

3-  ,     




> ?


 




> ,        ?


     .

----------

,
      2015    19.02.2016.( )     .     .    ,      4  2015( )    1. 2016.     ?       2015 ?

----------


## .

> 4  2015( )    1. 2016.     ?







> 2015 ?


.    2016  .   2016    ,  5    ""

----------

? [/QUOTE]

        ...      ?

----------


## saigak

> ...

----------

!

, ,      ?
       ?
.

----------


## olga_mayskaya

.     ?

----------

> .     ?


      ,     ,    ,

----------



----------


## TESS_N

.    2012 ,    .       . , ,    ,    -         ?   ,      ?       )))

----------


## 2007

> , ,    ,    -         ?


         .

----------


## TESS_N

> .


      ,      ,   , !      -,    ?

----------


## 2007

> ,      ,   , !      -,    ?


    ?
 -      ,   ,   100% .
    - .     .       -      .

----------


## TESS_N

> ?
>  -      ,   ,   100% .
>     - .     .       -      .


, :    1  2016 .     
,                  1  2016 ..        . 

    !   


 ,     (,   ..)!      ()    /      -,     20          / -!

        .       .

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

   ,      ,         2016    .


  ,    ()  ,      .         ()!    .
83

----------


## 2007

> ()  ,      .


    .

----------


## moward

!
   .
   2014.        .
 2015    , /  ,    3 .  4        ( ,       ).           ()   .
:
1.     4 ,    .
(,    :  2014.   ,    ,       ,          -  "    -   ,     ,      "       ,   ,    .  ,   , .)   :
2.   ,      ,       4  2015.?

----------


## saigak

1.     ..     ,     .      . 
     ... .         ,     . ..
2. .  ,   ( )

----------


## moward

,    . .
..     ,     .      !

----------


## saigak

,    ,      .
     . .   .    .

----------

!!     .  09.03.2016 6%.   ..   ?    ?   !!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ..


   ..



> ?    ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=566411

----------


## moward

,

----------

,  .   )

----------

!!

----------

,           3 ?   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 3


.     ,      .
   , ,   ,    .   6-  ,   .

----------

,  !!!!! :Smilie:

----------

> ,    ,      .
>      . .   .    .



  ,          ( 2015),       (2016, 2017  ..),   ,     ???
   ,         (-  )?
         -   (97 )???   ""?  , , ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


     ,       ,   




> -   (97 )


,  .




> ""?


       ..     .

----------

*Andyko*, 
!
 ...    ( ),  2      ,  2  (  ,   -). 
1.           ,       ,    . ? 
2.          ?

----------


## haduxa_49

.     .
 .          .  2015  .        01  2016 .
       . 
..   2016 .    1     (     )  .  3   ?
        2015        3,4,5 .  3 ?

----------


## 2007

> .
> ..  2016 .   1     (     )


 ,   ,    .  01.01..16  31.03.16     /?     ?




> 2015        3,4,5 .  3 ?


  3  4   3-.
    ,     .

----------


## olga_mayskaya

> .     .
>  .          .  2015  .        01  2016 .
>        . 
> ..   2016 .    1     (     )  .  3   ?
>         2015        3,4,5 .  3 ?


     ,     .

----------


## haduxa_49

..        ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


.  .    ,          .

----------

, -.  2015    .  1  2016     , / ,     .   . .            ( .. -, .       ).     .     1  2016   ?

----------


## 2007

> 1  2016   ?

----------

2015 .  1  2  2015   (  )  2  2015   ,  .    3-..    1  ?   .    ?     ..        .

----------


## 2007

> 3-..    1  ?


3- -  .    2015 .    ,       .

----------



----------


## Alisa55

,    ,    .     ()  ?   5  ,      , ,              .

----------


## olga_mayskaya

> ,    ,    .     ()  ?   5  ,      , ,              .


     5?

----------


## Alisa55

,  .  5     ,  .     , ....      ,     145 .,      ?

----------


## saigak

> ,  .  5     ,  .     , ....      ,     145 .,      ?


          .         .     .

----------


## olga_mayskaya

> ,  .  5     ,  .     , ....      ,     145 .,      ?


    ,      .   ,       ,        !   .  .  ,    .    )

----------


## olga_mayskaya

.

----------


## Alisa55

> .         .     .


,        , , 289 ,    . 




> !   .  .  ,    .    )


    ,    ,   .

----------


## Alisa55

.

----------


## 2007

> ,        , , 289 ,    .


     .    ? .      .

----------


## TSS

. 
   2015.,   .    . 
    ?      .?

----------


## 2007

> ?


,       /  ..   .
  1000   4  2015 (    4  )  1000   1  2016.
   ?

----------


## TSS

> ,       /  ..   .
>   1000   4  2015 (    4  )  1000   1  2016.
>    ?


,  .
  22.09.15. 
    3.   ?

----------


## saigak

. 3, 4, 1.

----------


## TSS

> . 3, 4, 1.


, ,     . 
          ?

----------


## saigak

,          .   2     ..  20.10.15   20.01.16

----------


## Vida

!
,        ( ).          4 .              .      . 

          ?      ? , .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


     ,        ?  ,  ?

----------


## Vida

> ,        ?  ,  ?


,

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   ... ,      ...

----------


## hfcvec

. 
  :   ,       .     /     ,    .            . 
      1      .      .       ()  ?   ,    ,         ,     .       ,      ,        2 ,   ,   2-      ?   ,     ,      . .

----------


## saigak

*hfcvec*,  . ..      ,       .

----------


## hfcvec

-   ?    ,            ,              .  -.

----------


## saigak

> -   ?


 .  .       . .

----------


## hfcvec

,   ,  .   . ,        ,      ,             .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      ,


    ,      ?
     ,      150 ,   ,    . .

----------


## saigak

> ,   ,  .   . .


     .   ,   , .  .

----------


## alexstrel

> ,   ,  .   . ,        ,      ,             .


        ,              200    .
 -  .

----------


## saigak

> 


        ...

----------


## hfcvec

> ,              200    .
>  -  .


-,    5 . -,      ,     .        :          . 
 , ,    ,     .

----------


## hfcvec

,     .    ,    .  ,      ,  .    ,       . 
,   .   ,      . 
 ,       .

----------


## .

*hfcvec*,     -   . 
      ,   ,      ,   ,     .

----------


## hfcvec

,        .    ,   ,       ,  ,      .        .         ? ,           .         . .

----------


## .

-?       ,     .
     .  ,  200   .   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   .   ,      .


  , ?

----------


## saigak

> , ?


,  .  :Smilie:       ,      :Smilie:

----------

.  ,      2  2016 ,  ,     /,     .    2    ?

----------


## .

.    .       ,

----------

> .    .       ,


    !

----------

!
 ,  1 . 2016.-   ,     .    1   .     200 .- .      1000. .
    ?
  ,        ?  ..

----------


## saigak

?

----------


## alexstrel

> 200 .- **.


   .    ?   ?
        ,        ,   .

----------

> ?


   ,    "   ..   ."- 200 . 
   "     ,   "-  1000.
  .   - .  - ,       ,   ,     .
   -     ,     ))

----------

> .    ?   ?
>         ,        ,   .


""-     . . 
   ,    .   . ...
   -    .

----------


## .

200    .126  .    ?

----------

.    )
 ,       .  .
   .
PS:      ?       ...  .

----------


## saigak

> ?


      ...  ...





> 200    .126  .    ?


 
+




> "     ,   "-  1000.

----------


## olga_mayskaya

200
      ,     ?     .   ?
 2015      1000,    ,   ,     .

----------

,   200  1000.  -  .  .
(     ,   .    )

----------

!
      .       ,   ,         ,     .  ,       ,   ,    .
,         ,         ,    - ,     ?
          ?

----------


## saigak

,       .

----------


## .

*saigak*,           .         ,     




> - ,     ?


      ,    
      4-  -1

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## Julia 2006

> *hfcvec*,  . ..      ,       .


  ,    2   ,          2          ?

----------

> ,    2   ,          2          ?


, .   -  .

----------

2016   ,      . 

 2,3             (  ).    4  2016     ,     ?

   ""  .

----------


## saigak

.

----------

> .


    .   2017    ?

----------


## saigak

> .   2017    ?


  .          . 
          .

----------

> .          . 
>           .


.

----------

- (  ) 22.12.2016 .    ,     .     (  )?    ?      ?

----------


## saigak

> - (  ) 22.12.2016 .    ,     .     (  )?    ?      ?


.  .      20.01

----------

25- ,  .

----------


## saigak

> 25- ,  .


?    5 ...  10  .     25   ...

----------

> .  .      20.01

----------


## Julia 2006

> .


      ?   )

----------


## piramida48

!
  .   .  2014    .    . :
1.        ?
2.        4     ?
   .

----------


## .

1. 
4. .   4   3-

----------

....        ? 
          /

----------


## saigak

> ?


     +

----------


## OlgaBrUre

,   .210      9 .    . 
 1- .   - 666 .
 .   - 1973 .    1973-666=1307 .   1 .. 1973.
 9 .   2186. 
 . 210   1973.?    . 180  .  . 210  9 ?

----------


## saigak

> . 210   1973.?    . 180  .  . 210  9 ?


.                .
 ,      9 ...    ?

----------

!
 :    4  16  -  .     3 (   ) ,   2017       .

    :
1.      2016 (     )
2.      1  17 (  )
3.    1  17 (  )

----------


## olga_mayskaya

,   .

----------

> ,   .


   ?     ,     

  2016 ?

----------


## .

, 
 2016

----------

> , 
>  2016



.    ,   (((((

----------


## Marina_PV

,   :     ()  .     ???

1. .99.01.1 (  ) - . 68.????.

----------


## .

99-51  . .

----------


## Marina_PV

> 99-51  . .


! ,     99-51. 
    .      68

----------


## .

68   ,

----------


## Marina_PV

!

----------

!    2017  ,  1      ,    2   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## natalex166

!    ,       ,     ,      1  2017 . 01           ,     ,     ,      ??     , ..              ?           ?        ,   ??      .    .

----------


## saigak

> ,







> 


 .        ,    ,      .

----------


## natalex166

,     ,  ?

----------


## saigak

> ,     ,  ?

----------


## natalex166



----------

-         ? 
-     ? 
-  6    ? 
  ..     ,    , +   ..    ?

----------


## .

> ?


 .      




> ?


   .  4     




> ..     ,    , +   ..    ?

----------

> .


, !        ..    ,      .       .  



> .  4


, . 



> 


  .      ,   . ,  . (

----------


## .

> .


    .        -       .     




> ,  . (


    ?        ,

----------


## Mir

!     .   25.09.2017,   ,  ..  ,   ,        (   ).    ?     ,      .   - ,      10    ,   ,        ,  .3.1 .55  .         3- .             ,      .3.1 .55  ?            ?      ,              ? ,  -  : /+, 6- ,    ,      (  ,  /     20-  ,   ,    ) -    ;   - -  ;   - 4-.    - ,  -    ,  ?
 . 
 ,      )

----------


## .

> ?


.      




> 10    ,   ,


 ,     ,   ,       ))
 ,     .   .   ,   .

----------


## Catabras

, .        (  ),        .   -

----------


## 121

, ,      .      ,      ? !

----------


## saigak

*121*, .        ,     ....    ..

----------


## 121

!

----------


## MarusiaME

.   .     2017 .   /  .       (     ).   .
   ,   ,          25/07     1   ,  /.
  ,    ,   !!!!
  !       ???
 - ????    -   ?    ?    , ,   ,     .
   !

----------


## .

> ?


    .

----------


## 2007

> ?


 . 





> ,


 .     .  ,   .

----------


## MarusiaME

> . 
> 
> 
> 
>  .     .  ,   .


.       ... 
, !

----------


## Teletu

, ,    ,  ,      1  2019   ? !

----------


## .

*Teletu*,  .

----------


## Teletu

.

----------


## LarisaV

,      .      ( ) .  1   "",

----------


## Storn



----------


## -

> ,      .     ( ) .


     -  ,   ,,  ( ).
  .

----------


## LarisaV

> -  ,   ,,  ( ).
>   .

----------


## saigak

> ,      .      ( ) .  1   "",


  ""  ?   ?      .      .

----------


## saigak

> -  ,   ,,  ( ).
>   .


   .      .

----------


## -

> .      .


      30  2015 . N 03-04-07/62684
&#160;
 ,     *       ""    * ,       ,       ,   ,             (   ),*        ,         2  80       ()  .*

----------


## .

*-*,        .    .       .

----------


## -

> .


   ..    .  ,  .   ,  .

----------


## .

> ..    .


  .    ,

----------


## Teletu

> .    ,


        ,     6%?

----------


## -

> ,


   ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 6%?


  ,     .

----------


## Teletu

> ,     .


,         6%    ,      ?
      ,      6%  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 6%    ,      ?


.

----------

